# إرسم بروفيل طريق - خط مياه - خط صرف صحى فى دقيقة واحدة فقط



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كثيراً جدا ما نحتاج لرسم بروفيل لـ :
- Center Line طريق
- خط مياه (أو شبكة خطوط)
- خط صرف صحى

وتكون البيانات المتاحة عندنا إما:
- ملف رفع المسار على هيئة Text مثل :
Point No. Easting Northing Elevation-Level 

- وأحيانا ملف أوتوكاد به الخط (أو الخطوط) المرفوع على هيئة Polyline ثلاثى الأبعاد أى أن كل نقطة فيه معروف لها X , Y , Z وهذا بخلاف الـ Polyline العادى الذى يكون لجميع نقطه منسوب واحد ومثل هذا الملف غالبا ما يكون ناتج عن رفع المسار بالـ GPS 

المهم ...

أننا لا يكون عندنا نقط كثيرة نستطيع بواسطتها أن نكون Surface على برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب مثلا ثم نرسم البروفيل - فعلى حد علمى ان غالب البرامج يحتاج لتكوين سطح Surface قبل أن
يستطيع رسم القطاعات الطولية أو العرضية

ولكن ...

كل ما عندنا هى النقط المرفوعة على المسار فقط ولا يوجد نقط على الجانبين أو شبكية كاملة
لعمل Surface للمنطقة

وغالبا ما نمضى وقت طويل على الأوتوكاد لرسم القطاع الطولى يدويا - او على أفضل الاحيان
بمساعدة بعض الليسبات Lisps 

وقد تكون المشكلة أصعب إذا كانت النقاط المرفوعة على المسار ليست على مسافات متساوية
(كل 50 متر أو 25 متر مثلا) بل على مسافات مختلفة (35 - 40 - 39 - 43 - ... ) وهذا يحدث
غالبا عند الرفع بالـ GPS لمسارات طويلة من سيارة متحركة
فى هذه الحالة تحتاج لعمل Interpolation من النقاط المرفوعة على مسافات غير متساوية
حتى تحسب المناسيب عند المحطات Stations على الـ Interval المطلوبة 50 م أو 25م أو غيرها
وهذا يستلزم عمل يدوى على الآلة الحاسبة أو كتابة بعض المعادلات على الـ Excel 

أى ...
مجهود اكثر وحسابات أكثر ...
كل هذا قد تم حله نهائيا - بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى عن طريق برنامج متخصص فى رسم القطاعات 
الطولية من المسارات المرفوعه (لا Surface) سواء كانت على هيئة ملف Text أو ملف
أوتوكاد يحتوى على المسار (المسارات) على هيئة خط (خطوط) Polyline ثلاثى الأبعاد 3dPolyline

البرنامج إسمه Profiler 1.0 ويقوم بالتحكم آليا فى الأوتوكاد لتنفيذ الآتى :
1- يرسم القطاع الطولى 
2- يكتب جدول تحت القطاع به كل البيانات التفصيلية للقطاع
3- يعمل Interpolation بأى Interval تريدها
4- يخرج نفس البيانات الموجودة فى الجدول المرسوم تحت القطاع فى ملف Excel من النوع csv وذلك بفيد غالبا فى حساب الكميات التقريبية عند دراسة المشاريع
5- يمكنك من التحكم الكامل فى عناصر الإخراج كألوان الخطوط والكتابات والجدول
وأحجام الخطوط Text وإتجاه كتابتها أفقيا أو رأسيا وكذلك التحكم فى معامل التكبير الرأسى
لإظهار التباين بين المناسيب جيدا إذا كانت الفروق بين المناسيب صغيرة و000 غيره

هذه هى صورة البرنامج:








وهذه صورة بروفيل مرسوم آليا بالبرنامج






وهذه صورة مقربة لجدول البيانات الذى يرسم تحت البروفيل





وهذه صورة للبيانات الإحصائية عن البروفيل (أقل منسوب - أعلى منسوب - عدد النقط - .... إلخ)






وهذه صورة لعناص التحكم بإلألوان مثلا






وهذه صورة لجدول الـ Excel الذى ينتجه البرنامج على هيئة ملف Csv 






وهذا رابط لكتيب شرح البرنامج وهو ملف بى دى إف PDF 
(إذا بدأ التحميل تلقائيا - ألغه Cancel وإضغط زر Download Now )
الملف حجمه 589 كيلوبايت - ولك لمشكلة فى الموقع قد يبدأ فى تنزيل صفحة الـ php التى حجمها 3.2 كيلو بايت
لذا ألغى التحميل إذا بدأ تلقائى وإضغط زر Download Now
http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074/26244a22/Profiler_Manual.html

وهذا رابط لفيلم فيديو يشرح البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/48674571/33c90e08/Profiler.html
ملف الفيديو مضغوط بالـ Win Rar ومعمول على هيئة ملف exe ذاتى الفك Auto Extract حتى يستطيع فكه
من ليس عنده الـ Win Rar 

ولأى إستفسار أو مساعدة يمكن مراسلتى على:
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (16 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي ولكن كيف يمكنني الحصول على هذا البرنامج او تحميله

عبدالرزاق حميد


----------



## abrekuo (16 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك علي تقديمك لهذا البرنامج

ولكن كيف ممكن ان نتحصل علي البرنامج

تحياتي..............​


----------



## atia_092 (16 يونيو 2008)

كيفيه الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## عبدالبارى (16 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن أنا مع الإخوة الأعضاء فى كيفية الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود لكن اين البرنامج


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (16 يونيو 2008)

شكر الي الاخ العزيز علي المجهود بس كيف الحصول علي البرنامج


----------



## tahazzam (16 يونيو 2008)

برنامج رائع فعلا ويوفر الكثير من الوقت والجهد 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## w1000 (17 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن أنا مع الإخوة الأعضاء فى كيفية الحصول على البرنامج
wadea50*************


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل والإخوة الأعزاء

أولا :
أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد فقد كنت مشغولا جدا

أما كيف تحصل على نسخة من البرنامج فموضح فى الملف التالى:

الملف صنعت منه نسختين , الأولى مضغوطة بالـ Win rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html


والثانية على هيئة AutoExtract لمن ليس عنده Win Rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637193/fa4aa615/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

أطيب أمنياتى لكم جميعا
ويسعدنى تلقى إستفساراتكم على بريدى

XXXXXXXXXXXX

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالبارى (17 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً يا أخ أحمد 
تم تنزيل الملف وظهر المفتاح الرقمى 
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PhEgkDndYt3 - zZZhQMU3DP6 - 17dAcQymj5r - PK0tuukpkPQ - tKdnxc8QJK5
[email protected]#e#*[email protected]+gKuTNu|(_sVhx8z"oC}Q#oAIf
U"PH8rikZn/]o2P}jg$WCk#0p$n\/-zJOHy8\PdUoZz.[;@uv&>FWWDg*psq+{$1)[email protected]&6oSO4Eg+,(v\&dv\&CIE
Psj/pI!v2^CT4'g+.OgCCI

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل عبد البارى
لم تكتب لى بريدك الإلكترونى لأرسل لك نسخة من البرنامج

من الأفضل لمن يريد نسخة من البرنامج أن يرسل لى مفتاح الفلاشة على بريدى
xxxxxxxxxxxx

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل المهندس عبد البارى
تلقيت بريدك الإلكترونى وأرسلت لك الرد مرتين وفى كل مرة يأتينى رد من yahoo بأنه لم يستطع إرسال البريد
هذا هو:

XXXXXXXXXXX

والله أعلم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالبارى (18 يونيو 2008)

أنا أسف يا أخ أحمد على التعب ولكن أنا إميلى
xxxxxxxxxxxx
ولكن دى زى الإمضاة 
وشكراً لك بس ياريت ترد عليا وعلى الإستفسار


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندس عبد البارى
تم إرسال نسخة على البريد واعتقد أنه لا مشاكل - فى إنتظار تعليقك وشكرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## باسل حلب (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....ملف ال FlashKey في المرفقات
بريدي الألكتروني هو
XXXXXXXXXXXX

وشكرا جزيلا لك مقدما


----------



## عبدالبارى (19 يونيو 2008)

شكراً يا أخ أحمد على البرنامج 
والبرنامج تحت التجربة 
ويا ريتك تعرف الإخوة المهندسين أن البرنامج تجريبى 
وأن البرنامج الأصلى له ثمن 
وأنا ربنا يقدرنى على أن أعرض البرنامج على المكاتب الهندسية التى أعرفها 
وربنا يوفقنا فيما هو خير
هذا البرنامج هل أنت الذى صممته يا بشمهندس احمد ؟
ولو إنت الذى صممته ما هى دقته ؟
وشكراً جزيلا على هذا المجهود وفى تقدم مستمر بإذن الله.....


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

الشكر لك بعد الله ولك التوفيق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ عبد البارى 
جزاك الله خير وأحسن إلينا وإليك

نعم يا أخى , البرنامج صممه العبد لله - بفضل الله وبحوله وقوته

أما من حيث الدقة , البرنامج يأخذ مدخلاته من خط 3d-Polykine او من ملف Text كما سبق وشرحت
ودقة النتائج حسب دقة المدخلات وهى عادتا لأقرب ملليمتر

الأخ محمد الفاتح سعيد
جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المساح10 (20 يونيو 2008)

الاخ احمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعرف ان جميع البرامج اذا كانت تجارية ، اولا تطرح نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج لكى يتسنى للجميع معرفتها وكيفية العمل بها .
لذا نرجو ان تطرح نسخة تجريبية للمهندسين بالموقع .
وكذلك سعر النسخة الاصلية وكيفية شرائها وتحويل مبلغ الشراء من غير التعامل بال***** .
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المساح 10

جزاك الله خيرا

هذه هى إجابات أسئلتك


هذا رابط لكتيب شرح البرنامج وهو ملف بى دى إف PDF 
(إذا بدأ التحميل تلقائيا - ألغه Cancel وإضغط زر Download Now )
الملف حجمه 589 كيلوبايت - ولك لمشكلة فى الموقع قد يبدأ فى تنزيل صفحة الـ php التى حجمها 3.2 كيلو بايت
لذا ألغى التحميل إذا بدأ تلقائى وإضغط زر Download Now
http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074/26244a22/Profiler_Manual.html

وهذا رابط لفيلم فيديو يشرح البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/48674571/33c90e08/Profiler.html

ملف الفيديو مضغوط بالـ Win Rar ومعمول على هيئة ملف exe ذاتى الفك Auto Extract حتى يستطيع فكه
من ليس عنده الـ Win Rar 


أما كيف تحصل على نسخة من البرنامج فموضح فى الملف التالى:
الملف صنعت منه نسختين , الأولى مضغوطة بالـ Win rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html 

والثانية على هيئة AutoExtract لمن ليس عنده Win Rar وهى فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637193/fa4aa615/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

أطيب أمنياتى لكم جميعا
ويسعدنى تلقى إستفساراتكم وطلبات النسخ الـ Demo على بريدى
XXXXXXXXXXXX

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## tahazzam (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ العزيز المهندس احمد 
هل لديك برامج مساحية اخرى ممكن تقدم لنا بعض منها


----------



## newart (20 يونيو 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً على الموضوع ومشـــــــــكور كذلك على الشرح وتوفير الجهد على الاخرين وجاري التحميل


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (22 يونيو 2008)

الاخ احمد المبرمج السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لقد ارسلت اليكم مفتاح الفلاشة والرجاء تزويدي يالبرنامج 
والف شكر لهذا المجهود


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

* الأخ newart جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

* الأخ سامى زكى محمد - لقد فحصت بريدى الآن فلم أجد أى رسائل منك
هل انت واثق أنك أرسلته على بريد XXXXXXXXXXXX
خذ بالك أنا اكتب مسافة على يمين ويسار الحرف @ لكن أنت لا تكتبها
فضلا أرسل لى مفتاح الفلاشة مرة أخرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## بلاك روز (23 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يجزيك الخير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب وجهودك مشكوره


----------



## ع ع ع ر (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مهندس احمد فعلت كما موضح بالفيل كيف تحصل علي البرنامج وارسلت لك البيانات الخاصه بمفتاح الفلاشه الخاصه بي ولكن كل مره ارسله لك تاتي رساله من ياهو تقول الاميل خطا
وشكرا من فضلك اريد المساعده بالبرنامج ضروري


----------



## ع ع ع ر (23 يونيو 2008)

يا باشا انا بعت لحضرتك رقم مفتاح الفلاشه وحضرتك مردتش عليا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ع ع ع ر 

كل من ارسل لى مفتاح الفلاشة أرسلت له البرنامج والأمثلة وأشياء أخرى 
ربما حدث خطأ منك فى نقل بريدى الإلكترونى

هل انت واثق أنك أرسلته على بريد xxxxxxxxxxxx
خذ بالك أنا اكتب مسافة على يمين ويسار الحرف @ لكن أنت لا تكتبها
فضلا أرسل لى مفتاح الفلاشة مرة أخرى

فى إنتظار بريدك بمفتاح الفلاشة وسأرسل لك فور تسلمى له

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1V2h3C0JJwx - QEIxyHzPxGv - aVWm8DGGMSf - 11q6Oe8EPMV - z1ayOagriFV
(QhU)r67?~xmS.BqoAm1ITw7024]Vd*oeD6unIUQFIxq8Qz(bbf
LVEiN&5whiZX?m)Rus7DETe=.N)3L$!zwK;SB;ZRSo!`<TrYNIN#R+J=8r)q/AXvRT#@C5J%a1dFL"5hm;>`$Ha1iyODk7w.Og*!/Zudbf
YK6JXK9<gVj'#VM>RaZv]+/S*%RCGj
بريدى هو XXXXXXXXXXXXانتظر الرد قريبا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (23 يونيو 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (23 يونيو 2008)

عموما لا يظهر باقى العنوان
وهو على ******


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (23 يونيو 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الأخ المهندس سامح سمير

جزاك الله خيرا

وصلنى بريدك الإلكترونى وإنتظر الرد منى غدا صباحا إن شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى

ملاحظة هامة
يظهر إسمك فى المنتدى ( سامح سمير عبد الظا ) ولا يظهر بقية إسم الله (الظاهر)
فبرجاء مخاطبة الإدارة لتغيير الإسم إلى ( سامح سمير ) فقط أو إكماله إلى ( سامح سمير عبد الظاهر )

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم التعديل والحمد لله
المشرف العام


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (24 يونيو 2008)

ما شاء الله يا أخى جهد رائع ومميز لا يلاقى إلا كل شكر وتقدير 
وبانتظار إضافة الخط التصميمى مع المنحنيات الرأسية وإرتفاع الظهر عن البطن فى المنحنيات الافقية
وان لم يكن مجالك مجال الطرق السريعة يمكن معاونتك فى اى معلومة عن التصميم الهندسى للطرق ومحددات التصميم 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس سامح ويجازيك خيرا

وعلشان خاطرك خد الصورة دى لبروفيل رسمته بالبرنامج طوله 130 كم بدون إنقطاع ( قطعة واحدة )
وده من مكة إلى الباحة تقريبا فى أرض شديدة الوعورة ومرفوع بالـ GPS 







وده رسمته لمكتب إستشارى فى مكة المكرمة (زادها الله شرفا وتكريما) 
هذا المكتب كان واخد مشروع شبكة مياه كبيرة جدا جدا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ع ع ع ر (26 يونيو 2008)

يا احمد باشا الاميل دا فيه حاجه غلط الله يكرمك قولي ممكن ابعتلك ازاي لاني بجد بحاجه ضروري للبرنامج
وجزاك الله كل خير وياريت ترد عليا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل ع ع ع ر 

الـ email ليس فيه خطأ أكيد لأن كثيرون راسلونى علية وأرسلت لهم نسخ من البرنامج
ثم ردوا على مرة أخرى كل هذا على نفس البريد XXXXXXXXXXXX 

ولكن على كل حال أقترح عليك حل :

إكتب لى بريدك هنا وإنسخ مفتاح الفلاشة وضعه هنا وأنا إرسل لك البرنامج

يا باشا قل لى ماذا أفعل أكثر من هذا ؟؟ 

وجزاك الله خيرا ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين أنت أيها الزميل الفاضل ع ع ع ر 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## garary (27 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً يا أخ أحمد 
تم تنزيل الملف وظهر المفتاح الرقمى 
1lVeqbOsKD - zDrOrtlZFY - 1Nx8xSBAQz - Qw45bILJPJ - z38JR0Yet5
e1U`7:|k7&>(9w2do4XsX;.!]h&+cf!+2p(vbckWVLdAf


----------



## garary (27 يونيو 2008)

عفوا المفتح من جديد
1lVeqbOsKD - zDrOrtlZFY - 1Nx8xSBAQz - Qw45bILJPJ - z38JR0Yet5
e1U`7:|k7&>(9w2do4XsX;.!]h&+cf!+2p(vbckWVLdAf

5:|msFK6aQ9b>algWohw.c:JGz*6`1bDW<Cy7p$A=IxgOVc]NL+\h51<,oJ|<p;w){}5(GAFq0e{1dAh

;k~/kw9D`::#?/CCj

ارجوا ارسال البرنامج على الاميل
XXXXXXXXXXXXولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل Garary
تم إرسال البرنامج والأمثلة بالبريد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسام يونس (28 يونيو 2008)

نرجو من المهندس احمد ان يرسل لي نسخة من البرنامج 
انا بعتلك اليوم اوف لاين علي *****ك في ****** وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ حسام يونس
بريدك غير ظاهر فى مشاركتك

xxxxxxxxxxxx

ثم أين مفتاح الفلاشة الرقمى

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل ع ع ع ر

فى إنتظار ردك 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ع ع ع ر (30 يونيو 2008)

اخي المحترم احمد المبرمج 
انا متشكر جدا علي اهتمامك وردك علي كل الاخوه المهندسين الاميل الخاص بي هوXXXXXXXXXXXX
aLrjLo41lN - QoCZF8SU5c - apH1NUlik4 - PWSdnLmbmQ - QANEeJI7Nf

iW>F^0"2k&Z8_>tJscsgo#J-,kN4MiRHn7z?s$6jL#6ir:ECj
|~Ecwk+~Qx0eZ/7rfB`+zsgQf%~9!e)el?'[email protected]+&j"HS^}Z'K.3X]v[lAb!=LL:w%2zw!Ijh2)`33xP(V;[O0aR%R'kYf(ECb
8Qhysf}jI"{WVLPveddd


----------



## عسيلة مصطفى (30 يونيو 2008)

شكراً على الموضوع القيم ... ننتظر المزيد منكم ...


----------



## مهاجر (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: أحمد المبرمج 
‎ ‎
على هذا الموضوع المميز وحبك لمنفعة الأخرين

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام

ملاحظة:
تم بعد إذنك أخي تعديل مشاركتك بسبب إيراد وسائل الإتصال ... يمكن التواصل على الرسائل الخاصة بغرض ارسال البرنامج للأعضاء المهتمين‎


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى المهاجر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ع ع ع ر (1 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز المهندس احمد
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارسلت لحضرتك الاميل الخاص بي وكمان كل البيانات الخاصه بالفلاشه
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته منتظر الرد من سيادتكم


----------



## ع ع ع ر (1 يوليو 2008)

الاميل كالاتي
[email protected].com


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل ع ع ع ر

أرسلت لك نسخة البرنامج على بريدك على الـ ـيـ ـا هـ و

برجاء مراجعة بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sanosaker2004 (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي للمجهود العظيم
المفتاح الذي ظهر
enerated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QhMFAhs0C8A - tZ5VGsiMyZe - PhuEXF81EjH - PKJTjWtIM7w - aKxSjHQioJ3
e,[email protected]#Lm"}F:AEj{7yB(Tw$\IR\?k-iMx"$o#BPy{*bIf
a:#E;.'Uj##Hc%6k'P-GcW|\mdt7iG[{J}LF~!9~VGiq10?ud1HaD#4!{"s7q]iGa[nKU{c;"5dIb<-Mb6duZp"8J6:`dIf
:h*4F\v}w/5)ru}pief*y$r5* [email protected]<y~Qddj

الرجاء بعث البرنامج على الإيميل mamikaki2***********
ولك جزيل الشكر أخي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل Sanosaker2004

أرسلت لك نسخة البرنامج على بريدك على الـ ـيـ ـا هـ و

برجاء مراجعة بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المركز (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

Generated Key And Codes:

------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tdXgb85WqDQ - 17MtK1PiacV - zdjkVKnAsp8 - zK6t99jj1uh - PVzqdV20gPt
6n8n^24}t=?RI1]t'NEh`^;bUtc%RI9}V>M(tQz)|;f#>#[email protected]
a:~$z$#6aQ=)'Jwv*jAFYX.47F?BsN3/g{[5+($F!_#"w':v/?<ikK(/RpZub7zY=Uv2GO:6Tt!-*#?/bfd
s#8Vd77(h__]3"]0`bjh
بريدى هو [email protected]


----------



## هاف مون (3 يوليو 2008)

هل يتطلب هذا البرنامج تحميل برنامج مساعد على الكمبيوتر للتشغيل مثل الاوتوكاد .​ 
وشكرا لك ​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل هاف مون

نعم يجب ان الاوتوكاد على جهازك
لأن البرنامج يميكن الاوتوكاد نفسه ويعطيه الأوامر التى بها يرسم البروفيل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل بن جدو

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابراهيم سالم محمد (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## sanosaker2004 (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا أخي وصلني البرنامج ولكن بدي اسأل كيف أشتريه أنا مهندس فلسطيني وأعيش في ليبيا
هل من طريقة للحصول عالبرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل إبراهيم سالم محمد ... أشكرك على المرور - جزاك الله خيرا

***********************************************************************************************

الزميل الفاضل Sanosaker2004

برجاء مراجعة بريدك على الـ ـيـ ـا هـ و

جزاك الله خيرا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (6 يوليو 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل Burhan Muhmmad ... أشكرك على المرور - جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (7 يوليو 2008)

لم يعمل البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل عبد الجليل

أنت لم ترسل لى مفتاح فلاشة
ولم أرسل لك نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

فما هو البرنامج الذى لم يعمل - جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (8 يوليو 2008)

البرنامج هو رسم البروفيل


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (8 يوليو 2008)

ولقد قمت بتنزيل البرنامج ولكن البرنامج لم يتعرف علي الفلش فماهي المشكلة


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (8 يوليو 2008)

لفأرجو الرد عليي في أقرب فرص وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى الفاضل عبد الجليل 

أنت لم ترسل لى مفتاح فلاشة

أو ربما أرسلتها بإسم مستعار آخر 

رجاء ذكرنى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (8 يوليو 2008)

أكيدلقدجه في الملف ا لمرفق مع البرنامج


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (8 يوليو 2008)

أ كيده لقد وجته في الملفات المرفق مع البرنامج


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (8 يوليو 2008)

can you help me? please


----------



## خشبيل (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى,جزاك لله خير جزاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل خشيبل

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## زهزوه (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي أحمد
بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الطيبة, وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
الرجاء ارسال البرنامج على البريد [email protected] هو ت م ي ل
وهذا ال key
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PfczBFLiAkB - zQfKoRGwVF1 - 15xCsGQfhOi - PJQKLjEkuIZ - tJGILjcMHt7
;ETRqibY=owdq;U8c<VU&UXKZ2b7$*"Yq/2_f-ACh
KKZG&'>mite`+gI<_]#ES{[@J8psK{ATL.n/?[rzQ]:C>Q\V`9m(c]T+i=`0;/?Q?Nz0ysc>J68Py}CCh
BS|}<](b_1D'l_BI2p%bhb


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل زهزوه

إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك اليوم مساء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل زهزوه

أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية بالفعل اليوم منذ ساعةعلى بريدك الهو ت ميـ ل

أرجو ألا تحرمنى من ملاحظاتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جهاد دياب (11 يوليو 2008)

العطاء------------------- فضيلة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل جهاد دياب

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## السلفى (14 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل السلفى ... جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

شرفتمونى بزيارة الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسام يونس (16 يوليو 2008)

ياريت لو نسخة من برنامج رسم البروفايل ويبقي جزاك الله خير انا *****ي hossamyonisعلي ال يا هو او هو ت ميل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس حسام يونس

برجاء إرسال المفتاح الرقمى لفلاشتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## المهر (19 يوليو 2008)

_جزاك الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتك باذن الله_


----------



## فراس الغلامي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك في البرنامج ولكن البرنامج لايعمل فما السبب هل هو مخفي ام معلن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ فراس الغلامى

لا أدرى أى برنامج تقصد 
فأنت لم ترسل لى مفتاح فلاشتك الرقمى ولم أرسل لك البرنامج النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## حسام يونس (20 يوليو 2008)

المهندس احمد 
انا ارسلتلك اليوم مفتاح الفلاشة الرقمي ومنتظر منك الرد 
اخيك م/ حسام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المهندس حسام

أرسلت لك اليوم النسخة التجريبية عل بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وسام العبيدي (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد*

مششششششششششكور على هذا البرنامج لكن لااستطيع تشغيله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الزميل وسام العبيدى

لا أدرى أى برنامج تقصد 
فأنت لم ترسل لى مفتاح فلاشتك الرقمى ولم أرسل لك البرنامج النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (24 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (24 يوليو 2008)




----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مصطفى الجمل

لا أجد رابط بين موضوع البروفايل والصور التى وضعتها !!! 

وكان يمكنك فتح موضوع فى الملتقى العام !!!

فهل ترى هذا المكان مناسب ؟؟؟ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المهندس أنور عودة

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## salahfashour (29 يوليو 2008)

منور ومشكور ياخوى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل Salahfashour

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u99177.html


----------



## aleemzaid (30 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aleemzaid (31 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز احمد
جزاك الله خيرا على ما قمت به وما ينفع كافه المسلمين فعملك هذا يضعك فى مقدمه ركب الناجحين
ولكن لى ملاحظه
اولا نحن جميعا مستعدون لشراء هذا البرنامج دون هذه المعاناه
فلماذا لا تطرح علينا القيمه المطلوبه ونحن على اتم الاستعداد والطريقه التى تريدها بالدفع مثل اى برنامج يشترى
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل aleemzaid

جزاك الله خيراً

من الأفضل أن تكون المناقشات:
* الغير فنية
* الغير علمية

على الخاص أو على البريد الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا اخ احمدددددددددددددددددددددددددد وجــــــــــــــزاك الله عنا الــــــــــــــــ خير ـــــــــــــــف


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل أنور عودة

جزاك الله خيراً

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## نون محمود (4 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا
مشكور على مجهودك الرائع
لكن لم اتمكن من تنزيل شرح الفيديو و البرنامج


----------



## سليمان ابو ابراهيم (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الك يا أخ أحمد 
ونتمنى أن تفيدنا دائما من 
خبراتك و معارفك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل نون محمود
لقد راجعت وصلة تحميل الفيديو الآن وهى لا تزال تعمل

الأخ الفاضل سليمان أبو إبراهيم
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## حاتم الزهراني (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك ياأخ أحمد على هالمعلومات القيمة ونرجو منك المزيد في علم المساحة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ حاتم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## الفاتح نورى (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك وربنا يوفقك وهذا هو ال
alfatihnori-2007***********-my email
(Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QJCgGlecrYQ - tB2dsxUsevV - PJShCmvrqFO - PfoyLMky08h - amAoSMBDbrt
qA'"#BjEUH^S'k/n8-V[};ZF?%4'l_Bbff
Typ``v<haQ<y&dv\&dwk[zdff
}[email protected]\s9BJ)YZ>`rj/A+W{.J4#@6;h:e}dAj


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاتح نورى عنوانك البريدى غير واضح 
برجاء وضع مسافة Space يمين ويسار العلامة @

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نور الجزائرية (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ احمد اشكركم على البرنامج لاني اعرف اهميته في تسهيل مهمة الرسم بالنسبة للمقاطع و جازاك الله الف خير ...لكن سيدي هل يمكن ان اجد هده البرامج باللغة الفرنسية...اجد صعوبة في التعامل معها بالانجليزية و لكم جزيل الشكر و دمتم لنا و لكل طالب علم و للمنتدى ......اختكم بنت المليون شهيد.


----------



## نور الجزائرية (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم جازاكم الله كل الخير اخ احمد ...لكن اخي لي ان اطلب منكم البرامج باللغة الفرنسية لاني لا استطيع فهم كل ما فيها بالانجليزية.....و دمت لنا و للمنتدى بموضوعاتك القيمة .........اختك ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## نور الجزائرية (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي احمد مشكوووووووور كثيييييير على كل ما تقدمه لنا .....اود التواصل معك قصد الاستفادة من خبرتك ان كان ممكن انا استادة مساحة و بناء و اطمح دائما الى اعطاء طلابي الكثير و الجديد و اطلعهم على حقيقة العمل في الميدان و خباياه ................... جعل الله كل مجهوداتك في ميزان حسناتك....اختك ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميلة الفاضلة نور الجزائرية

يوجد مشاركة قيمة جدا من أخ جزائرى صنع برنامج للبروفايل وباللغة الفرنسية فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94449.html

سوف تجدين معه شرح بالفرنسية وفيلم فيديو

وهذا رابط الصفحة الشخصية للزميل الجزائرى
http://nebbarad.jeeran.com/Page_3.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## سهم الشرق (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير بس بحاجة لطريقة تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (12 أغسطس 2008)

#*4* 




21-12-2006, 10:06 PM 


*نايف* 

 
*عضو جديد*




​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل / سهم الشرق
جزاك الله خيرا

فى أول مشاركة لى فى هذا الموضوع وضعت رابط لكيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
برجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط ففيه ما تبحث عنه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أرجو ارسال نسخة علي ال***** الخاص بي


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

روابط التحميل لاتعمل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل إبراهيم حسيين محمد

الروابط لاتزال تعمل وقد جربتها من دقائق قليلة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## اكرم جبار (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو ماجد (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## ساره المهندسه (16 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز انا محتاجه كتير للبرنامج هاد بس مانفع تنزيلو وياريت ترد علينا بسرع وئت ازا ما في غلبه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة سارة

إرجعى إلى أول مشاركة لى فى هذا الموضوع ستجدى رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد .
مريم محمد علي مشتركة جديدة أعجبني هدا البرنامج و أود الحصول على نسخة منه .
بريدي الإلكتروني هو [email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة مريم

إرجعى إلى أول مشاركة لى فى هذا الموضوع ستجدى رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكور 
مشكور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس حمزة أبو لاوى
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (19 أغسطس 2008)

*في انتظار البرنامج*

اخي الكريم لقد قمت بارسال رسالة على *****ك ورسالتي بها مفتاح الفلاشة 
عليه ارجو منك ارسال البرنامج


----------



## مالك ردمان (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ المهندس احمد ارسلت اليك مفتاح الفلاش على بريدك ....ارجو ارسال نسخة من البرنامج 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا أخى فى الله ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل 
عبد الحفيظ أحمد ... و ...مالك ردمان 
تسلمت بريدكم الإلكترونى
إن شاء الله أرسل لكل واحد منكم النسخة التجريبية على بريده الإلكترونى اليوم مساءا

الأخ الفاضل المهندس محمد عبده
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## ماهرحسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ين على مجهوداتكم


----------



## ماهرحسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

نتمنى وجود رابط للتنزيل بطلريقه سهله


----------



## ماهرحسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

اعلمك انى استطيع رسم البرفيل يدى فى اقل وقتممكن


----------



## ماهرحسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

لقد نفذت الكثير من هذه الاعمال كان يريحنا كثير مثل هذا البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ ماهر حسن
مشكور لمرورك على الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م وائل حسنى (22 أغسطس 2008)

انا اشكر الاخ العزيز احمد
وذلك لتعاونة مع اعضاء المنتدى ولك تحياتى 
دعواتى وامتنانىوربنا يوفقك ويضعة فى ميزان حسناتك
اخوك وائل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وائل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## انوبيس (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أسد الغابة (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد ،وحفظكم الله،وبارك بعمركم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل ( أنوبيس ) جزاك الله خيرا
لكن ...
هل تعلم معنى كلمة ( أنوبيس ) ... ؟
إنه ...
أحد آلهة الفراعنة ...
إله الموت عندهم ...
يرسمونه على هيئة كلب قابع ...

أعتقد أنك لو غيرت هذا الإسم يكون أفضل
وأشكر لك حسن إنصاتك .. وسعة صدرك

******************************************************

الزميل الفاضل أسد الغابة 
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (28 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا الأخ برهان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك علي تقديمك لهذا البرنامج

ولكن كيف ممكن ان نتحصل علي البرنامج

تحياتي..............​


----------



## نيفان (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يااخى ولكن اين البرنامج وماذا تقصد بالفلاشة
*****ى m28m11d***********


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل (السهم الأخضر) - (نيفان)

لمعرفة كيف يمكن الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج برجاء تنزيل الملف المرفق وقراءته
وإتباع التعليمات التى به (وفيه شرح ماهى الفلاشة)

http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مالك ردمان (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شهر مبارك مهندس احمد وجميع اعضاء المنتدى
اعاده الله علينا وعلى امتنا العربية والاسلامية بالخير والبركة
اخي احمد الرجاء اعادة ارسال البرنامج على بريدي --------------
ومفتاح الفلاش الجديد هو

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QmuEiRD0B6r - t5xNNQ1br9f - PzRIUZTR3c - 1mc3I5sHH18 - 1mumIB1viY8
?axi0Z0W*w:}'3s}w#'|ZY.tN4op90\yJiVb6_O2Pb(Dcf!+djj
V0}}P8%C|n0nYEG)l"VP^'Y1{27Pwu_h)}4eLJGphA$+q}cVY<|<V2`>yB[qU936`7{7v8'c/O6R}[email protected](gk(~^ty}@9R "9YEEE
ZVBVijHnn;Q}6N8_-U5h6<uWYmkXdy}@fbj


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد المبرمج .... الذي يدخل هذا المنتدى لايتاجر بالمعلومات وممنوع وضع ال*****ات الخاصة اذا انت تريد مساعدة زملاءك المهندسين عليك وضع البرنامج للجميع بدون فلاشات ومفاتيح


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مالك ردمان

إن شاء الله سأعيد إرسال البرنامج لك فى خلال يومين إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## ابراهيم سالم محمد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى إبراهيم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف جزاك ومشكور يا كبير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## رضافوزى (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى العزيز احمد شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع الذى تبذله لنشر العلم ومساعده الاخرين
C:\FlashKey.txt
a0Jwwlz0yqi - PhO0hupM5X7 - tt5CdmC1vZV - a7vK1GFH3XC - Q7fF1GZiZ2C هذا هو المفتاح
[email protected]{[email protected]~ewg;=V`#jZ8~M{<uWYmkXdy}@9R "EIG
#JX=QH`:*}_,?hQ.=`BV8]Z9exn`QP!~>0T{{[vH|~SZXz6{Qe8oewY9r[nlT\uiSoqKY?EURd=4[QSyH-w+.OgbGA
gl+>@)wQu}[t).qO3\--E*&^8Q#bAE
وارجو ارسال البرنامج على eng.reda_hafez***********
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل رضا حافظ
بريدك الإلكتلرونى غير واضح 
برجاء وضع مسافة Space على يمين ويسار العلامة @ حتى يظهر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ممنون جدا على ما قدمته لنا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ عرفان طالب

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ahmed alrashidy (18 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل أحمد الرشيدى 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الغالى احمد المبرمج
لماذا لا يتم طرح النسخة التجريبية بالمنتدى بدلا من موضوع ال*****ات المرهق لنا جميعا
انتظر ردكم


----------



## كارم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحت يا سيدي ، كيف ومن أين أتي لك بالرقم المطلوب 
ثم كيف يرسل لك ثمن البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل عمرو على
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

الأمر بسيط للغاية ...
النسخة التجريبية أيضا محمية بفلاشة (تعمل عمل الدونجل) وهذا حرصا منى حتى لا يستطيع
أحد ما أن يخترق النسخة التجريبية فيحولها إلى حقيقية كما يحدث مع برامج كثيرة

فلو أنى وضعت النسخة التجريبية على المنتدى فلن تنفع أحد لأنها لن تعمل حتى يرسل لى مفتاح فلاشته
ومن ثم أرسل له مفتاح البرنامج الذى يعمل مع فلاشته

********************************************

الأخ والزميل الفاضل كارم
للأجابة على سؤالك يرجى الرجوع إلى المشاركة رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى من هذا الموضوع
وهذا هو رابطها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## وسام العبيدي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عزيزي احمد المبرمج تحياتي
انا بحاجه الماسه للبرنامج وهذا *****ي والله يبارك فيك
m_a_nayf***********


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وسام العبيدى
يرجى مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى أول صفحة من الموضوع
وهذا هو رابطها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## حسان ابو خريش (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي ولكن هل الحصول على البرنامج متاح وكيف


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حسان
يرجى مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى أول صفحة من الموضوع
وهذا هو رابطها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اسراء خليل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة الزميلة إسراء

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عثماني (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي هذا المجهود لكن اين البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل عثمانى
يرجى مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى أول صفحة من الموضوع
وهذا هو رابطها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخ مصطفى

كل عام وانتم بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ أحمد المبرمج جزاك الله خيرا على عطاءك
ولكن معذرة رجاء عدم وضع مشاركات الغرض منها ظهور الموضوع بأول الصفحة كما تفعل يوميا
فذلك يوحى بوجود مشاركة جديدة مما يدفعنا للدخول للموضوع مرات عديده جدا ولا نجد جديدا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عمرو على 3 

لك ما تشاء وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة والزملاء الأفاضل 

يسعدنى أن اتلقى ملاحظاتكم أو أى تعديلات ترون إجراءها على البرنامج
او طلب اى معاومات مساعدة فى نفس الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرفق ملف أوتوكاد وآخر إكسل لقطاع طولى طوله 130كم دفعة واحدة دون إنقطاع تم رسمه بالبرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كثير من الزملاء لا يعمل رفع للمقطع الطولى بالـ Totalstatio بل بالميزان العادى Automatic Level
فتكون أرصاده فى النهايه هكذا:

محطة منسوب
0+000 1955.534
0+025 1953.093
0+050 1949.930
0+075 1946.437
0+100 1942.573
0+125 1938.429
0+150 1934.203
0+175 1930.248
0+200 1926.857
0+225 1923.801
0+250 1923.222
0+275 1922.838
0+300 1923.514
0+325 1924.462
0+350 1926.038
0+375 1926.828
0+400 1929.366
0+425 1931.385
0+450 1933.818

يتم تجهيز البرنامج بفضل الله حتى يقرأ البيانات بهذا الشكل ويرسم القطاع الطولى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نسيت أن أقول أنه فى هذه الحالة (الميزان العادى) يقوم المستخدم بكتابة بياناته يدويا سوا كملف Text 
أو ملف Excel 
فى حالة الملف الـ Excel يستحسن أن يحفظه بتهيئة Comma Delimited Csv

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
تم بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى عمل إضافات للبرنامج بحيث يمكنه:
1- تحديد رقم محطة نقطة البداية Station بحيث من أنهى عمله بالأمس عند محطة ما 
يبدأ رسم بروفايل اليوم من المحطة التى تليها وليس من نقطة صفر مرة أخرى​ 
2- يمكن قراءة ملف Text عادى يحتوى على حقلين من البيانات فقط وهما :
المحطة Station ...... والمنسوب Level
هذين الحقلين يفصلهما إما:
** مسافة (ٍSpace)
** أو فاصلة منقوطة (Semicolon) 
** أو فاصلة عادية (Comma)​ 
ويتم تحديد ذلك من نافذة الإعدادات Settings كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية:​ 



 

وهذا نموذج لشكل الملف المفصولة حقوله بمسافة


 
وهذا نموذج لشكل الملف المفصولة حقوله بفاصلة منقوطة


 
وهذا نموذج لشكل الملف المفصولة حقوله بفاصلة عادية






والسلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما يقولون (( الشىء بالشىء يذكر ))

وبمناسبة الكلام عن أنواع الملفات النصية Text Files المستخدمة لإدخال أرصا د الطبيعة للبرنامج
يجدر التنويه إلى أن:
1- الملف الذى حقوله مفصولة بفاصلة منقوطة هو نفسه ملف الـ csv الناتج من Excel XP
2- الملف الذى حقوله مفصولة بفاصلة عادية هو نفسه ملف الـ csv الناتج من Excel 2003 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء ... هل من تعليق أو ملاحظة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بمناسبة ملفات الـ Csv:

كما سبق وذكرت أن:
1- الملف الذى حقوله مفصولة بفاصلة منقوطة هو نفسه ملف الـ csv الناتج من Excel XP
2- الملف الذى حقوله مفصولة بفاصلة عادية هو نفسه ملف الـ csv الناتج من Excel 2003 

ولكن Excel 2003 قادر على إنتاج النوعين من الملفات
ويسمى النوع رقم 1 .............. Csv2 
ويسمى النوع رقم 2 .............. Csv1 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الخطيب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس انا مش عارف احمله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الخطيب 

راجع مشاركتى رقم 10 فى أول الموضوع لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nass212 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا 

مع تحياتي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل nass212 

خالص تحياتى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## ميالا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الله يجزيك الخير 
كيف يمكن الحصول علئ البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الزميلة الفاضلة ميالا 

راجعى مشاركتى رقم 10 فى أول الموضوع لتعرفى كيف تحصلى على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## حسن سيدون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ احمد شكرا ع البرنامج لكن ماقادر انزله ممكن ترسله لي على *****ي لو سمحت ومشكووووور ****************


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حسن سيدون

راجع مشاركتى رقم 10 فى أول الموضوع لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html#post756508

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة والزملاء الأفاضل 

يسعدنى أن اتلقى ملاحظاتكم أو أى تعديلات ترون إجراءها على البرنامج
او طلب اى معاومات مساعدة فى نفس الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تعرف زميلى الفاضل ...

أننا ممكن أن نعمل قطاع طولى (بروفايل) لقاع النهر أو البحر أيضا ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الفكرة سهلة ...
يتم قياس الإحداثيات بالـ GPS 
ويتم قياس العمق (تجاوزا - المنسوب) بجهاز الـ Echosounder 

ويتم رسم القطاع الطولى

أم التفصيل فلاحقاً ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى أرفق فى المشاركة القادمة صورة توضح الـ Echosounder مع الـ GPS 
أثناء مسح قاع البحر أو النهر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصعب العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرأً جزيلاً ...


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخ مصعب العراقى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه صورة توضح إستخدام الـ Echosounder والـ GPS سويا






والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

النوع الموضح فى الصورة السابقة هو ( أحادى الشعاع Single Beam )

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشاركة القادمة إن شاء الله صورة الـ Echosounder متعدد الأشعة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## kaiser (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود , موفق انشالله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير أخى Kaiser 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهوود تستحق علية الثناء 

وشكرا لك


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الكرماء الافاضل:
رمضان إسماعيل
م على بن عفيف
foratfaris

جزاكم الله كل خير
وأحسن الله إلينا وإليكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسن احمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

تم الارسال على ال***** ولم يصلنى شئ


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حسن أحمد

أعتذر لك عن التأخير الغير مقصود
برجاء مراجعة بريدك الإلكترونى فقد أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ حسن 
هل عملت معك النسخة التجريبية ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو ان تبعث لي المفتاح والكود على [email protected]


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو ان تبعث لي المفتاح والكود على ahmadfa15*********** وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل احمد الرصاعى 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى فى أول صفحة من الموضوع (المشاركة رقم 10)
لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذه صورة الـ Echosoundr المتعدد الأشعة









والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تقبل أسئلة وإستفسارات الزملاء فى نفس الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وهذه صورة قاع البحر مجسمة






والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## منسيكو (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخ احمد 
FLASH KEY : 11WZP1nywfW - QdPc8CiRo1N - a1o5JH1v2DI - a9Fu5Ap2EEr - zdsd5SOQjxz
اخوك المنسي
email raed_mansi***********


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل منسيكو 
الأكواد التى كتبتها ناقصة 
فبرنامج GenFlash.exe ينتج أربعة أسطر من الأكواد يمكن حفظهم فى ملف FlashKey.txt 
برجاء إرسال هذا الملف
وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابومنةالله (21 نوفمبر 2008)

والله يا اخى برنامج رائع وبسيط
بس فين البرنامج
ساعدنى في ان احصل عليه
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابومنةالله (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز
مفتاح الفلاشة
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
t8zQo82Koto - 1i4n5K8Y7Wl - zvNguLOEp5P - tUrnxh0PBW4 - PUbcx75iPER
KYTYVHFi{aUkg+yn$o#2\TEfrmdCxd*[email protected]}zF|91Vue{1jQ!T6<pdEj
i"PF~QRq0WodYK&72WLP`<]ND[}0/01Qk2_aCMR61sGFV`X{NBch"YV-]M:,4pukgmXpw$.h+!H|oV>,[email protected]#[email protected]#BN]3"]AbE
t/I=9EbI-7#a25yT+[(lP0aEId

و*****ي cordyabdo***********
cordyabdo*************

م محمد خالد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
ربنا يابرك فيك ويحفظك
ياريت حضرتك تقبل اضافتي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم أسامة

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء

أنت على الرحب والسعة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تعلم زميلى العزيز انك تستطيع رسم قطاعات عرضية أيضا ببرنامج بروفايلر ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

... نضع بيانات كل قطاع عرضى فى ملف Text
ونرسمه واحدا تلو الآخر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات أو إقتراحات لإضافتها للبرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

...

مثلا ...
إضافة خط تصميمى لـ ...

خط مسار كابلات مثلا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أو ...
إضافة خط تصميمى لـ ...

خط مواسير مياه بميوله ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أو ...
إضافة عرض وعمق الحفر
وحساب كميات مبدئية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


​​​*​


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يااخ _*احمد*_ على مجهوداتك واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل سيفيروس سبتيموس
أشكر لك مرورك الكريم على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

ولكن ...
أتعشم أن اعرف لماذا إخترت إسم (( سيفيروس سبتيموس )) وهو إسم إمبراطور رومانى وثنى كان يعبد الشمس ؟؟؟
اعتقد لو بدلته بإسم رجل مؤمن لكان خيرا لك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*أشكرك مقدما*

السلام عليكم أخي أحمد/
مفتاح الفلاشة مرفق هنا، ويمكنك مراسلتي على andalep2003 @ yahoo . com


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الهندسى 80 
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج على بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الهندسى 80 
أرجو إن كنت قد جربتها بالفعل ألا تحرمنى ملاحظاتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## ابومنةالله (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا
اجد صعوبه في الحصول علي البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل أبو منة الله
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى اول صفحة لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

... فى إنتظار مقترحاتكم الثمينة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

... فى إنتظار مقترحاتكم الثمينة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ريان الموسى (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي للمجهود العظيم
المفتاح الذي ظهر
enerated Key And Codes
-----------------------
C:\FlashKey.txt
key:QJRabFPIZRo - tvMiKRE91fl - PJjdZG9WVsP - Pi6v9jWYcf4 - amrkdbipCgR

Code 1:Xm*Gewg)w\E*H|[hjb{gW\[g|'2J762GXxP;Bv72<FtMZrbfh
Code 2jKD8{ek]'J#M1H9M</XF`tqwf,Kp3vOyh]>+*1ZR1Iks`!7`aqp-W$40ST2VeT&\.,eW'c_0a"n6o+d8#.MVJ4&`MYidfh
Code 3:i#9i`8EWQiZ.N`Qz(sEg.JdAA
الرجاء بعث البرنامج على الاميل
rayan1976***********
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ريان الموسى
إن شاء الله تعالى أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية فى أقرب وقت

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## ريان الموسى (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاستاذ الفاضل م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم
شكرا على مجهوداتك واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور اخي على الشرح


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل بشار الجبورى
جزاك الله خيرا

الأخ الفاضل ريان الموسى 
جزاك الله خيرا وبإذن الله تصلك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج اليوم عصرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ريان الموسى 
أرسلت إليك النسخة التجريبية بالفعل بالأمس أرجو ان تكون قد وصلتك

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خطرت لى فكرة ...
هل ياترى ممكن رسم بروفايل من جوجل إيرث ؟؟؟

من عنده علم فليخبرنا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشكلة كلها تكمن فى كيفية الحصول على المناسيب من جوجل إيرث
من عنده علم فليخبرنا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## topographer (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل topographer 
جزاك الله خيرا


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرجع مرة اخرى لموضوع رسم بروفايل من جوجل إيرث
هل يعرف احدكم كيف نحصل على المناسيب من جوجل إيرث ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## garary (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف يمكن الحصول على النسخة الحقيقة .جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل garary
للإجابة على سؤالك , برجاء مراجعة بريدك الإلكترونى على الهوت ميل Hotmail

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يزال السؤال قائماً ...
كيف يمكن الحصول على مناسيب الأرض من جوجل إيرث لنرسم منها بروفايل ؟؟
حسناً ..
ابسط إجابة :
يمكن رسم المسار على جوجل إيرث 
ثم وضع المؤشر على كل نقطة لقراءة منسوبها من على الشاشة وتسجيله فى ورقة ...

طبعا حل بطىء ...
لكن ...

إلى اللقاء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يزال السؤال قائماً ...
كيف يمكن الحصول على مناسيب الأرض من جوجل إيرث لنرسم منها بروفايل ؟؟
ولكن بطريقة افضل وادق من التى ذكرتها

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مالكم يا إخوانى ...
ألا يوجد من مشمر للبحث فى هذه النقطة ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

منك نستفيد نورنا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل garary
أنا لازلت أبحث
حبذا لو تشاركنى والزملاء البحث فتكون النتيجة أفضل وأسرع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل garary 
فى إنتظار موافقتك لنتفق كيف نبحث فى هذا الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل garary 
اين أنت اخى فى الله , كنت أراك فى المنتدى تقريبا كل يوم*
*عسى المانع خير*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## garary (27 ديسمبر 2008)

خط النت عندنا لازال ضعيف فى ليبيا من المشكلة التى حدثت مؤخرا .هل نفس الحال عندكم فى مصر


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين وماقصرتو


----------



## yousefrad (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للزميل مجهودة ممكن ارسال نسخة من البرنامج على بريدي وهو على ****** باسم yousefradideh وكل الشكر لك زميلي


----------



## بسام.م.ب (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الفاضل منتظر الشافعى 
جزاك الله خيراً

الأخ الفاضل yousefrad 
للحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج يرجى مراجعة المشاركة رقم 10 ف الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع

الأخ الفاضل بشار الجبورى
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## فاطمه عثمان (7 يناير 2009)

اريد كتب عن اعمال الميدانيه لتحديد مسار خط مياه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت الفاضلة الزميلة فاطمة عثمان

مع الأسف لا يوجد عندى كتب فى هذا المجال

أرجو ان تكون عند أحد الزملاء الذين شاهدوا مشاركتك فيرفعوها فى المنتدى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع عمل بروفايل من جوجل إيرث

هل من مشاركة او بحث من أحد الزملاء ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رمضان قويدر (13 يناير 2009)

*وين إيميلك ياأحمد*

مشكور ياأخي أحمد بس أنا أحاول أبعتلك المفتاح بتاع الفلاشة لكن فين إميلك:81:


----------



## رمضان قويدر (13 يناير 2009)

*برنامج بروفيل*

مشكور ياأخي بس وين إميلك يأحمد حتى أبعتلك المفتاح:81:


----------



## رمضان قويدر (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور ياخوي بس فين إميلك حتى أبعتلك مفتاح الفلاشة وتبعتلي البرنامج


----------



## عبادة عبادة (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..جزاك الله خير اخي أحمد المبرمج : بعد تفضلك اكتب لك رقم الفلاشة وهو :
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
a52iZG6c9l - z85PLASDW6 - 1JiHWClXuX - QifopwvCof - QmhWkh3JEB
Q2Y%=wca)zt0uNI\'s.u,uj"]@eT%z,:aZv]+/S*%RCEE
9]$LZ<K0,5u9UY$"0F)~lKl&[email protected]#jV$YIvRM)AFZyw0vyn?ZFtq</V^t|eY>^ph0A(Kw.J4#@CEG
k<cvZ`Gi<`aL}zGHl"G".rbGj
****************************************
وانتظر منك بكل الشكر لك ولعملك الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...واليك *****ي :

oubbadah*************
oubbadah @ hotmail.com


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل رمضان قويدر
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى أول صفحة من الموضوع

الأخ الفاضل عبادة
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل عبادة
لم تجبنى لقد أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك الإلكترونى
هل جربتها ؟؟*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## nawbya (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذا هو مفتاح الفلاشة


عنواني هو [email protected]


شكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل nawbya
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


----------



## garary (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور على ماتقدم لهذا المنتدى .الحقيقة نحن فى امس الحاجة لهكذا برامج لكن يبقى السعر مرتفع بعض الشىء


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الحبيب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل garary
أشكر لك مرورك الكريم على الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير

الأخ الفاضل أحمد كوردى أربيل
بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل الحبيب

أرسلت لك البرنامج على بريدك الإلكترونى
وأرجو ان تقوم بتنزيله بالدونلود مانجر العادى الخاص بالإكسبلورر

ولا تستخدم الـ Internet Download Manager فهو يسبب مشاكل عن تنزيل الملفات من يا هو 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع البروفايل من بيانات جوجل إيرث
هل احد من الزملاء ممكن أن يساعد فى هذا الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أو احد الزملاء يساعد فى البحث عن كيفية الحصول على*
*المناسيب من جوجل إيرث بأسهل الطرق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## رمضان قويدر (27 يناير 2009)

أخي مشكور جدا
وهدا مفتاح الفلاشة
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1yz3eypZ38S - Qh6KTCmuoZP - ayXL52B92j2 - a7cZfA1eE7l - z9bIfSY8jJw
"l$i2qR}&;DG:GGIpo.By$p64u&7~a,['/+~TjPAEh
_"X9+X6*[email protected]=[5o/K&t&Fb.vZZy8/9?YZW#Dc~KBQAjJdc2YPh](Z0P^sHr`@^pv5?'V*D^M)P6;h:e}CEh
%`Dn/CL:[jg%NK\%^1Trb9R'jI-EfCjb
وهدا إيميلي
[email protected]
أرجو أن ترسل لي البرنامج


----------



## سيد عدوى (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوا ارسال نسخة من البرنامج على بريدى ولك جزيل الشكرا
م/سيد عدوى
sayed_adawy*************


----------



## سيد عدوى (27 يناير 2009)

sayed_adawy*************
البريد الاكترونى
سيد عدوى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ رمضان قويدر
إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج فى ظرف يومين نظرا مشاغلى الكثيرة الآن

الاخ الفاضل سيد عدوى 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع رسم البروفايل من بيانات جوجل إيرث
كنت قد سمعت أن هناك نماذج إرتفاعات رقمية مأخوذة مصنوعة من بيانات أقمار صناعية تعطى دقة 16 - 20 متر
لكن لا أعرف كيف يمكن الحصول عليها وماهى الفورمات الخاصة بها.
نرجو من يعرف من الزملاء أن يشاركنا هذا البحث

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*أخى فى الله رمضان قويدر , حاولت كثيرا مع مفتاح فلاشتك لكن يبدو أن بعض الحروف مفقودة *
*عندما عملت نسخ لصق , برجاء إرسال مفتاح فلاشتك مرة أخرى مع الإعتذار عن التأخير
*​*
**والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## محمدالعامري (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخ ابو احمد
ارسل لك الملف ارجو ارساله على ال***** mohammed_hammed 44*********** 
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1QcET4lhmYX - QBuNDJd4jyQ - aR4PTKvrw6 - tQY3FQas2Vi - tJcBFmdUUui
5fJSt}@1k|[email protected]<PO-owx?\UFtLPs?2EjC
y\{kinMGCQ>1qFLVrT,>r.;NJ5P`TzM=f!:QYklz>'_h,s5Z[Of8p[W<HRLPK}z`)!3|oV*[email protected]#[email protected]#BN]3ACC
DlUO)npq%@MIev9RQE<Sg]3AIh


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخ محمد العامرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محمد العامرى*
*أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية اليوم صباحا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​الأخ رمضان قويدر لم ترسل لى المفتاح الجديد لفلاشتك لعل المانع خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​الأخ سيد عدوى لم ترسل لى مفتاح فلاشتك ولم تضعه فى مشاركة هنا ...!!!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## waaeel1986 (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليك أرجزك يا أخي اريد هذا البرنامج للضرورة القسوى 
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1V2h3C0JJwx - QEIxyHzPxGv - aVWm8DGGMSf - 11q6Oe8EPMV - z1ayOagriFV
(QhU)r67?~xmS.BqoAm1ITw7024]Vd*oeD6unIUQFIxq8Qz(bbf
LVEiN&5whiZX?m)Rus7DETe=.N)3L$!zwK;SB;ZRSo!`<TrYNI N#R+J=8r)q/AXvRT#@C5J%a1dFL"5hm;>`$Ha1iyODk7w.Og*!/Zudbf
YK6JXK9<gVj'#VM>RaZv]+/S*%RCGj
وهذا *****ي : sad_deerwael*************
,g; [.dg hga;v


----------



## waaeel1986 (6 فبراير 2009)

انتظر منك الرد يا اخي على ناااااار


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل waaeel1986
برجاء الإنتظار يوم أو يومين لمشاغلى الكثيرة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## Emad karaz (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم : 
اخي العزيز ارجو ارسال البرنامج على ال***** scorepion_scorepion***********
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kesbah (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed el safty (9 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الكريم أرسلت لك مفتاح الفلاش من قبل
واليوم أرسله لك مرة أخري وأتمنى أن تجود علي بهذ البرنامج ولك خالص الشكر والاحترام

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PEamsOWoqM - ahmanliZri - Qy8L3DCA0B - tZJpgxXJRV - a90AIn7Pad
H=e5{b|j-}V&r[iium"7kX4wZ%x,<zY:3Y(u~Wx#/{:`Edd
Emb7sEA/yO&j0>bm4fwHuMEPZnvRSo1HE)h"(h|e^A'FO'@Abw*.z#6-k~HuQbxJ%VSeWEqb5j>{ry?/u"9|;f#>#[email protected]
KPkbv~uv2]I,8e;,?*l8|v\&dwk[dEI


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل Emad Karaz
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج 

الأخ الفاضل kesbah
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

الأخ الفاضل Mohammad El Safty
مع الأسف هذه اول مرة أستلم فيها مفتاح فلاشتك لكن لا أعرف كيف أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية
برجاء مراسلتى على الخاص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## صفاء طالب (10 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اين البرنامج يااخي ..............


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الزميلة الفاضلة صفاء طالب 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع لتعرفى كيف تحصلى على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حمد الصالح (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يابشمهندس من اين احصل على برنامج genflash.exe
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل محمد حمد الصالح

يمكنك الحصول على برنامج genflash.exe من هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html?dirPwdVerified=9f3d5d41

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل waaeel1986 
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية منذ يومين أو أكثر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل محمد حمد الصالح 
أرسل لى مفتاح فلاشتك الرقمى لأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع الابروفايل
عندى فكرة إضافة خط التصميم للبروفايل
فمن يريد ان يشارك بإحتياجاته التصميمية (خط مياه - خط صرف صحى - طريق) 
فليضع لنا هنا العناصر التصميمية التى يريد للبرنامج أن يأخذها منه لكى يرسم له خط التصميم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (17 فبراير 2009)

أحمد المبرمج قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عودا لموضوع الابروفايل
> ...


لدى هذة المناسيب لطريق ممكن ان تصمم البروفايل وارسالة على الاميل مشكورا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل garary

أنا قصدت فى مشاركتى هذه


> عندى فكرة إضافة خط التصميم للبروفايل
> فمن يريد ان يشارك بإحتياجاته التصميمية (خط مياه - خط صرف صحى - طريق)
> فليضع لنا هنا العناصر التصميمية التى يريد للبرنامج أن يأخذها منه لكى يرسم له خط التصميم


 
أن يزودنى الزملاء بعناصر التصميم التى يحتاجوها سواء فى خطوط المياه أو الصرف أو الطرق
حتى أضيفها كأدوات فى البرنامج بحيث يستطيع البرنامج من هذه العناصر التى يعطيها له المستخدم ان يصمم ويرسم المسار التصميمى المطلوب
وأقصد بعناصر التصميم المعادلات والجداول التى يستخدمها او حتى بيانات مباشرة فى ملف Text

ورغم ذلك لا أستطيع أن أرفض طلبك , وهذا هو بروفيل الملف الذى أرسلته لى فى مشاركتك السابقة
ستجد ملف البروفيل مرفق مع هذه المشاركة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى احمد المبرمج
ساحاول تزويدك بما طلبت انشاء الله


----------



## ياسر سمير (18 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

جزاك الله خيرا, ونتمنى لكم دوام التقدم 
ياسر سمير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا إخوانى الزملاء جميعا

ملاحظة صغيرة
قل : إن شاء الله 
ولا تقل : إنشاء الله

فالفارق بينهما كبير فى الرسم والمعنى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## rqibifatimazahra (18 فبراير 2009)

salam
on peut utiliser Cauvadis tout simplement
et merci


----------



## حسام الدين سعد ذكى (19 فبراير 2009)

_ربنا يجازيك كل خير ونتمنى ان يصلك my flash key_


----------



## garary (20 فبراير 2009)

اخى احمد المبرمج
وجدت فارق فى البروفايل المرسوم على البرنامج الذى تقدمة فى المنتدى من خلال الملف الذى ارسلتة اليك عبر المنتدى عن البروفايل فى برنامج اللاند حيث تبين وجود فروقات فى شكل الانحدار .
اليك مارسمتة فى برنامج لاند 2008 بنفس المناسيب التى ارسلتها اليك.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل garary
أولا:
السبب فى الفارق فى حجم الإنحدار هو اننى رسمت البروفايل بمعامل تكبير رأسى 
قيمته = 2 (أى مقياس الرسم الرأسى ضعف الأفقى)
بينما البروفايل المرسوم ببرنامج اللاند قيمة معامل التكبير الرأسى فيه = 10 

ثانيا:
قمت برسم البروفايل مرة أخرى ببرنامجى Profiler مراعيا أن يكون معامل التكبير الرأسى = 10 
ومراعيا ان يكون منسوب المرجع = 20 (Datum Level = 20) فخرجت النتيجة مطابقة تماما للبروفايل المرسوم باللاند

أرفق لك ملف اوتوكاد (2007) فيه:
1- البروفايل الأول الذى رسمته ببرنامجى Profiler
2- البروفايل الذى أرسلته لى فى مشاركتك السابقة والذى رسمته ببرنامج اللاند
3- البروفايل الثانى الذى رسمته ببرنامجى Profiler والذى جعلت معامل التكبير الرأسى فيه = 10 

وذلك لسهولة المقارنه بينهم جميعاً

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم



​


----------



## garary (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم هذا النقاش من اجل المنفعة العامة للجميع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل garary 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (22 فبراير 2009)

لدى سؤال حول برنامج لاند .ارسلتة لك فى رسالة خاصة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل garary 
تلقيت رسالتك ورددت عليها , ما خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## badaoui777 (24 فبراير 2009)

QQyGETZC9xA - tB1Sw7MQQTe - PJTHFAYKfeW - QmdAItTIlUw - amUNPyrdER3


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ babaoui777 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى من هذا الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج
وقد طلب منى بعض الزملاء إضافة سطر إلى جدول البروفايل يكون به رقم كل محطة التسلسلى (وليس قيمة المحطة الكيلومتريه) وذلك لسهولة الوصول إلى أى محطة لمراجعتها بعد رسم البروفايل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

...
وبعضهم طلب وضع خط التصميم مع البروفايل

...
وبعضهم طلب وضع المسار الأفقى Plan الذى رسم منه البروفايل 

و...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقنى الله سبحانه وتعالى لرسم بروفايل من جوجل إيرث 
ولكن سأفرد لذلك موضوع منفصل فى القريب العاجل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مصطفى محمود حميد (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهول الرائع لكن ممكن سوال وهو كيفية الحصول على البرنامج؟؟؟


----------



## eng abdallah (28 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل مصطفى محمود حميد
جزاك الله خيرا , برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

الأخ الزميل الفاضل eng abdallah 
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مهندس/ على درويش
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج
وقد طلب منى بعض الزملاء إضافة سطر إلى جدول البروفايل يكون به رقم كل محطة التسلسلى (وليس قيمة المحطة الكيلومتريه) وذلك لسهولة الوصول إلى أى محطة لمراجعتها بعد رسم البروفايل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*أين المقترحات يا إخوة الهندسة المساحية ؟؟؟*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## بهاء زكي (3 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم باشبك الفلاشة في الجهاز والفلاشة شغالة 

باشغل genflash بيكتبلي no flash memory found 

شو اعمل اخي الكريم

انا كثير محتاج البرنامج 
 
​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الكريم بهاء زكى



بهاء زكي قال:


> اخي الكريم باشبك الفلاشة في الجهاز والفلاشة شغالة
> 
> باشغل genflash بيكتبلي no flash memory found
> 
> ...


 
يبدو أن هناك عيب ما فى نظام التشغيل عندك
برجاء جرب عمل مفتاح الفلاشة مع جهاز كمبيوتر آخر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين المقترحات يا إخوة الهندسة المساحية ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين المقترحات يا إخوة الهندسة المساحية ؟؟؟

حسنا , فالأقترح انا !!!
مثلا إضافة وضع المنحنيات الرأسية على البروفايل
وحساب قيم المناسيب على هذه المنحنيات

فما رأيكم ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين المقترحات يا إخوة الهندسة المساحية ؟؟؟
إقتراح آخر ...
إمكانية رسم بروفايل
من ملف kml !!!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بل هناك إقتراح آخر لرسم البروفايل من جوجل إيرث on line 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين المقترحات يا إخوة الهندسة المساحية ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## محمد هرويت (10 مارس 2009)

*محمد هرويت*

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز احمد المبرمج 
لقد حصلت على برنامج key generator وارسلت لك مفتاح الفلاش على بريدك الالكتروني
survey_easy***********
واتمنا من حضرتك ارسال نسخه من البرنامج على بريدي 
mherweet***********
لاني بحاجه ماسه للبرنامج ولك مني جزيل الشكرواتمنا لك التوفيقمع الامنيات​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل محمد هرويت
إن شاء الله أرسل لك غدا صباحا النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج
وأعتذر عن التأخير الغير مقصود فقد كنت مثقلاً بأعمال كثيرة جدا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## en.ahmed3 (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا يااخى ولكن انا اريد البرنامج نفسة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل en.ahmed3
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى 
لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل en.ahmed3
يمكنك أن تدخل على هذا الرابط مباشرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637193/fa4aa615/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا إلى موضوع إقتراح التعديلات الجديدة 
هل من الزملاء من يقترح إضافات تصميمية للبرنامج ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى إنتظاركم إخوانى فى الهندسة والمساحة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*الأخ الزميل الفاضل yasser77*
*جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك*​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا إلى موضوع إقتراح التعديلات الجديدة 
هل من الزملاء من يقترح إضافات تصميمية للبرنامج ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## obra (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل هو برنامج منفصل؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل Obra
نعم , البرنامج برنامج منفصل , لمعلومات أكثر , برجاء قراءة الموضوع من اوله
وتنزيل كتيب شرح البرنامج من الرابط أسفله 

http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074/26244a22/Profiler_Manual.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل أيمن حسين
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا إلى موضوع إقتراح التعديلات الجديدة 
هل من الزملاء من يقترح إضافات تصميمية للبرنامج ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## اعجال (21 مارس 2009)

مهندس احمد عبدالرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اقتراح صغير . لماذا لاتقوم بعمل دورة في المنتدى على برامجك المطروحة في المنتدى ويكن لك حصرية السبق والتميز .لانه من الواضح ماشاء الله انك عمل مجهود كبير وممتاز وفي قيمة الروعة وانا والله بهنئك من كل فلبي على هذه البرامج الحلوة والبسيطة وياريت ماتنقطع برامجك الحلوة والبسيطة.
وان التحميل جاري في شرح البرامج واحنا محتاجين برامجك التي حازت السبق في المنتدى 
وادعوا الله لك ان يجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المهندس إعجال
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

البرامج لا تحتاج لأى دورة أبدا فهى بسيطة جدا فى تشغيلها
ويكفى كتيب شرح البرنامج وفيلم الفيديو تماما لشرح أى برنامج منهم
هذا بالإضافة للنسخة التجريبية Demo Version من أى برنامج التى أرسلها لمن يطلبها من الزملاء
وغدا إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج الذى طلبته

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (22 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ احمد جزاك الله خير وجعلها بصالح الاعمال وبانتظار الرد منك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مراقب الخدمات
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع
لمعرفة كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (23 مارس 2009)

بسم الله

الاخ الفاضل احمد لقد ارسلت لك مفتاح الفلاش فعلا وانا انتظر الرد وشكرا لك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل مراقب الخدمات
لقد أرسلت نسخ تجريبية لكل من أرسل لى مفتاح فلاشته 
ولكن لم يصلنى بريد بإسم مراقب الخدمات
ربما كان بريدك الذى أرسلته لى بإسم آخر 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل مراقب الخدمات
برجاء أعلمنى هل تسلمت النسخة التجريبية أم لا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل مراقب الخدمات
لازلت فى إنتظار ردك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل مراقب الخدمات
لازلت فى إنتظار ردك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## eldesouky2 (27 مارس 2009)

Pyc0eyrPNMo - z9fMTCk9Hvl - 1y6J52pWaFP - PVQMfSwYdv4 - a9GVfSKp3jR

A);UBr/P?wh+L&*XPSV,-.!N7e-X(%Ay5oVsRM1][Py#h<sFuU?0aR%EfA
ZT0\8yZ`qd,=Z)Z~zG6B<,*oexqwp7w.\_l"J.I>!;6guo0>gP1.]5LSF5|etnhQ6d`'92\]mV'_o$FGV%W/TpZIb7{lAKv"7?bCf
!6(xgVB3qTVNSK$%h.o#l_FAhj
[email protected]
]A);UBr/P?wh+L&*XPSV,-.!N7e-X(%Ay5oVsRM1][Py#h<sFuU?0aR%EfA


----------



## راسم النعيمي (28 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكن لماذا هذه الطريقة للحصول عليه الا يمكن بطريقة اخرى اسهل الف شكر مرة ثانية


----------



## راسم النعيمي (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم الف شكر مرة ثانية 
هذا هو ايميلي [email protected]
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QiSgTU4DJaz - tTWdIhC94zm - PikhWkLIM0c - PO2ya03MW4O - aOpoa07svoT
::KcVIT8Ts[R20IY/z,#5GHaWO\]M6<7oy)h?`AAE
gtEkd<K/~{K)~`g;VfqfGk%F#`Hmn*]F,SQd:W;ZR0/[s[=%&tx7WNE\A^h'e~X2Ip}|PM<Jqj(m;?c:Jc&4Qz (sCAE
*/H2/?(^5{F,8Qz(wjbEh


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز اسف على تاخير الرد وشكرا لك لاهتمامك, نعم اخي الفاضل وجعله الله في صالح الاعمال​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل eldesouky2 
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية التى تعمل مع مفتاح فاشتك

الاخ الفاضل راسم النعيمى
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية التى تعمل مع مفتاح فاشتك

الاخ الفاضل مراقب الخدمات 
إن شاء الله أجد حلا لفلاشتك فانتظر منى النسخة التجريبية فى خلال يومين على الاكثر
بعون الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (31 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز احمد
وصل البرنامج ولكن بصيغة مكتوبة غير مفهومة ممكن اعادة الارسال مع الشكر على الجهود الاخوية وياريت تكون باللغة الانكليزيه الف شكر مرة ثانيه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل راسم النعيمى
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية مرة اخرى مع بريد مشروح*
بالغة الإنجليزية كما طلبت
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
هل من إقتراح لإضافات او تعديلات للبرنامج ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## راسم النعيمي (2 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز احمد
الف الف شكر على هذه الروح الطيبة جزاك الله كل خير عنا وسجلها في ميزان حسناتك وسلمت يداك


----------



## احمد عبد المحسن مح (3 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس احمد معاك م/ احمد عبد المحسن جديد بالمنتدى ويشرفنى ان اكون صديقا لك بالمنتدى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل راسم النعيمى
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

الأخ الفاضل أحمد عبد المحسن
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

شرفت الموضوع بالمرور عليه
وأنت على الرحب والسعة فى اى وقت وتسعدنى صداقتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
هل من إقتراح لإضافات او تعديلات للبرنامج ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
ما رأيكم بدراسة إضافة خط التصميم للبروفايل 
فى حالات خطوط المياه والصرف الصحى كبداية ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
فى إنتظار آرائكم


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
فى إنتظار آرائكم


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين أنتم ياشباب الهندسة والمساحة والمياه والصرف الصحى ؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمار سلوم (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وألف شكر للمجهود الذي تقدمه في سبيل إغناء الفكر العربي بالمفاهيم الهندسية المتطورة 
أتمنى ان ترسل لي نسخة عن البرنامج على إيميلي وشكرا 
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عمار سلوم
جزاك الله كل خير
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الاولى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## جرح الحصار (11 أبريل 2009)

*ضروووووووووووووووووري*

الاخ احمد المبرمج لقد وضعت لك في المرفقات المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشة
فيرجى ان ترسل لي البرنامج ,, ضروروي جدا

ايميلي 

هو [email protected] 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم جبار (12 أبريل 2009)

اخ العزيز انا لااعرف الدخول الى هذا الملف


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل أكرم جبار*​
*
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الاولى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
وهذا هو الرابط مباشرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*​


----------



## محمد طالب السعيدي (13 أبريل 2009)

ما هي الخطوات الرئيسه في عمل بروفايل لطريق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل محمد طالب السعيدى
لم أفهم سؤالك جيدا
هل تقصد الخطوات فى الطبيعة (الحقل) للرفع ؟؟
أم الخطوات فى المكتب للرسم ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل محمد طالب السعيدى
لم أفهم سؤالك جيدا
هل تقصد الخطوات فى الطبيعة (الحقل) للرفع ؟؟
أم الخطوات فى المكتب للرسم ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل محمد طالب السعيدى

مازلت فى إنتظار إجابتك أخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## محسوب مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا لاهتمامك*

شكرا لاهتمامك للارتقاء بمستوي المهندسين بكافة المجالات ولك تحياتي


----------



## محسوب مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*سوري نسيت اكتب الايميل بتاعي*

[email protected]
وشكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل محسوب مصطفى

إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية اليوم بإذن الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل محسوب مصطفى

قمت بإرسال النسخة التجريبية لك على بريدك*
*أرحب بأى ملاحظات أو إقتراحات*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## رجب فتحى (20 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الغزيز 
مشكور وجزاك الله خير علي هذا البرنامج الرائع ولقد ارسلت لك مفتاح الفلاشة كما شرحت علي الاميل الخاص بك
وتقبلوا فائق تحياتي 
اخيك مهندس / رجب فتحي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل رجب فتحى​
لم يصلنى بريد بإسم رجب فتحى 
فهل بريدك الذى أرسلته بإسم آخر ؟؟
​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل رجب فتحى​
فى إنتظار ردك​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لعل المانع خير إن شاء الله​
​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## maghig (23 أبريل 2009)

ألاخ المهندس أحمد المبرمج
لقد ارسلت لحضرتكم رساله على بريدكم المذكور على ملف البى دى إف ومعه مفتاح الفلاشه الرقمى وهو 
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
zEh8Q3QkQ0n - 1yhIHRP6RWr - Q11DWMntY5g - zdZPAjjqaeG - PdKMAjsV8KM
lsbyAAexK7=>;j>JrZx<V{q'X1'9yj[;UfWja*G)Hd`o#?/S*$bIG
<!Qx{4[h?(OK'GZ&U*={Rrd44'.X`Z%E|yJ{[email protected]?S!7\B6f!~A!j-XuHfF*8dOa4(N!Kj'Zp"8J6:`PqdIG
:h*4F\v}w/9/zw!kl\bve$r5* [email protected]<yddj

وساكون ممنون لاستلام رسالتكم على بريدى الالكترونى والمرسل اليكم
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## alnorany (23 أبريل 2009)

حماك الله ورعاك وزودك من فيض علمه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل alnorany
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك
ولك بمثل ما دعوته لى وزيادة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## khalid_964 (24 أبريل 2009)

*الف تحية وشكر*

السلام عليكم 

استاذي العزيز ممكن ان ترسل لي تعلم البرنامج والبرنامج على ايميلي التالي وذلك لاني واجهت صعوبة كبيرة في تحميلها

وفقكم الله لكل خيـــــــر ,,,

[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل khalid_964
سأرسل لك اليوم رسالة بإذن الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## maghig (26 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الزميل الفاضل م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (المبرمج)
جزاك الله عنا جميعا كل الخير وزادك الله علما على علمك 
وأرجو ان تعلم اننى اقدر المجهود الكبير الذى بذلته لتصميم البرنامج وبالتالى فانا اقدر تماما ماذكرته فى رسالتكم الرقيقة ولو انى لى تعليق سوف اقوله لك بعد تجربة البرنامج
وسوف اجرب البرنامج اليوم واقول لك تعليقى بعدها وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو حسناء (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا 0000000000000000000


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل maghig
جزاك الله خيرا , يسعدنى تلقى ملاحظاتك أو إستفساراتك
ولكن أرجو ان تكون الملاحظات التى فى غير المجال الفنى او العلمى على الخاص
وان تكون الملاحظات الفنية والعلمية ها هنا 
ومرحبا بك فى كل وقت

الأخ الزميل الفاضل أبو حسناء
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل maghig
*
*مازلت فى إنتظار ملاحظاتك على الرحب والسعة**
*​*
**والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بملاحظات الزملاء الأفاضل​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## رجب فتحى (2 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز مهندس سيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,, لقد ارسلت لك الاميل الخاص بي باسم بنتي الصغيرة ( هدنا رجب ) علما بان هذا الاسم من القران الكريم سورة الاعراف دعاء سيدنا موسي ( ربنا انا هدنا اليك ) اي توبنا ورجعنا لله هذا للعلم 
وسوف ارسلة لك مرة اخري جعلة الله بميزان حسناتك [email protected]
اخيك م / رجب فتحى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس رجب
بارك الله لك فى إبنتك وانبتها نباتا حسنا وجعلها من المتقين

مع الأسف لم اجد بريدك
برجاء المحاولة مرة اخرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس رجب
برجاء المحاولة مرة اخرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بملاحظات الزملاء الأفاضل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## fds911 (6 مايو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل م/ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخو وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 


هذى هى الفيشه وارجو ان ترسل لى البرنامج 


C:\FlashKey.txt

10FhCeKJx3 - tATbqvjzdM - Ph9DDV84Fr - QLilnCHo1B - zZANPvTvcQ


7uwbJ39OGXxP;OiD4IFK"|rZ|>^,dD`J9R'jI-EbIA

>/rmwhn;[email protected]!=#"wyJ|.PZ`[email protected]+n'Ipy_t,a[qSYg$!OOY~?a:4)fYmE7/;>_!Ek.%D`KEbId

ql)(2\x5'Q5UasI3oCuNcnv_>#Fxr5*&^bjf


حفظم الله جميعا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس fds911
أرسلت لك نسخة تجريبية بالأمس

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس fds911
أرسلت لك نسخة البرامج الأخرى أيضا
كما طلبت منى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## noor-noor (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي بس ممكن اعرف ع اي نظام بيعمل
انا الحاسوب بتاعي فيستا ومش راضي يفتح اي برنامج
ممكن اعرف الحل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس noor-noor

لا أدرى على وجه التحديد ما نوع المشكلة التى تواجهها
لكننى جربت برامجى من قبل على الفيستا وعملت بنجاح دون مشاكل
لكن ...
جرب مع كمبيوتر آخر إكس بى
والله اعلم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس noor-noor

هل جربت مع كمبيوتر آخر غير الفيستا ؟؟؟​*

* 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل المهندس noor-noor
لعلك تجيبنى حتى أساعد فى حل المشكلة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## الكاسح7 (17 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
اشكرك علي تقديمك لهذا البرنامج

ولكن كيف ممكن ان نتحصل علي البرنامج
​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الكاسح 7 
راجع مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الكاسح 7 
فى إنتظار مفتاح فلاشتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## رياض رمضان (24 مايو 2009)

....يعني الموضوع تجاري؟؟؟؟
وهل يجوز تسحير الملتقي لاغراض تجارية خاصة؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة أو اى طرح علمى جديد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة أو اى طرح علمى جديد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (27 مايو 2009)

في الوقت الذي اشكر فيه مجهوداتك اخي الكريم 
ولكن اتمنى ان تضع لنا طريقة اخرى اسهل للحصول على البرنامج
حيث ان أدارة المنتدى تمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني 
بالاضافة الي تعقدي الطريقة التي يتم بها التسجيل 
واسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل م. إبراهيم بن خليل
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع
إضغط على الرابط الموضح فى تلك المشاركة وحمل الملف وإقرؤه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة أو اى طرح علمى جديد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل م. إبراهيم بن خليل
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع
إضغط على الرابط الموضح فى تلك المشاركة وحمل الملف وإقرؤه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## محمدين علي (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل محمدين على
جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## المرصفاوى12 (4 يونيو 2009)

الحمد للة الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا اللة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*

الأخ الزميل الفاضل المرصفاوى
بارك الله فيك ​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​​*


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم لم يفتح الرابط عندي ارجوا توضيح ذلك لي


----------



## sofiane2424 (6 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود *


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل عاشق السهر:
هذا رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074/26244a22/Profiler_Manual.html

وهذا رابط كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

وقد جربتهم بنفسى الآن

----------------

الاخ الزميل الفاضل سفيانى
جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## husam01 (9 يونيو 2009)

اخي المهندس احمد بارك الله بك
اليك ال codes
برجاء ارسال نسخة من البرنامج

zfpIiJEWRi - t8f8Vszk50 - aBTm7nika9 - aUBfyrHOJp - t5Z59smIDL

@m-\itDU"y:tr(ax'S(~0rP5R5_\az]L.P;<;?~Th5/bdC

/aR#uX9HUA%[Xy<GiYX<\zV<#b`6_Z)Z]T(h6J2y%$c~mc1o$Z^w&@8}>uM6SeK}FFCowD~-+K:#oHY2p%VPu[bAI

Q&Oq!w=g'Rh6<uWYmkXdy}@fbI


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حساح
لا أعرف بريدك لأرسل عليه النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## mohammedfrp (16 يونيو 2009)

*اخي المهندس احمد بارك الله فيك
اليك ال codes
برجاء ارسال نسخة البرنامج
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
znnA0cXx92 - PD1Mp27gSN - tPE4HaFjcn - 1wTjkXJSk4 - PFLRACP5Ob
Ey<,%[email protected]\6:Q=VsNK)Nh3qhV#gs`E*08'GRKRQQk[Qz)Ehb
fh2tX%1]Zjh}[email protected]+uLRtDV5BKkE6jY1yX(V;_8ZEu[M?o)WpD|:lZ<ceE"_A20EKLai05DPpwCY>[\6,hr\(xr<q*#>%X`EhE
?<hDw2gw?z<.Pr8Q!YidIG


email : [email protected]

*


----------



## husein100 (17 يونيو 2009)

لماذا لا تذكر بأن المستخدم بعد رحلة طويلة سيحصل على برنامج تجريبي ديمو و بعدها عليه مراسلتك و دفع فلوس متلتلة علشان برنامج اقل من عادي ................
فقد مررت بهذه الخدعة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ الفاضل mohammedfrp
إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخ التجريبية غدا صباحا​ 
الزميل husein100 
أما عن قولك :


> سيحصل على برنامج تجريبي ديمو


فهذا صحيح فأنا أرسل لمن يريد النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج ولم أقل غير ذلك
إنظر إلى ردى على هذا الزميل الفاضل:​


> الاخ الزميل الفاضل عاشق السهر:
> هذا رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج
> http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074...er_Manual.html​
> وهذا رابط كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
> ...


 
وأما عن قولك :


> و دفع فلوس متلتلة علشان برنامج اقل من عادي


فأنا لم أطلب منك أو من غيرك فلوس لا متلتلة ولا قليلة ولا أى شىء على الإطلاق
وكل ماقلته لمن أراد النسخة الكاملة :
(إذا وجدت النسخة التجريبية مناسبة لعملك ومفيدة له وتوفر الوقت والجهد فيمكنك شراء النسخة الكاملة) - فهل هذا الكلام خدعة ؟؟؟​ 
وأما عن قولك :


> فقد مررت بهذه الخدعة


فأنا ما خدعتك وما خدعت غيرك:
فاتق الله فيما تقذفه من تهم فإنك محاسب عليها لامحالة يوم القيامة ... فتدبر​ 
لقد أرسلت نسخ تجريبية لعشرات من الزملاء الذين قرأوا الموضوع وتلقيت منهم ردودا فى منتهى اللطف​ 
والله وحده المستعان وهو حسبى ونعم الوكيل​ 
ولا زلت أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة من الإخوة الزملاء​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج
وقد طلب منى بعض الزملاء إضافة سطر إلى جدول البروفايل يكون به رقم كل محطة التسلسلى (وليس قيمة المحطة الكيلومتريه) وذلك لسهولة الوصول إلى أى محطة لمراجعتها بعد رسم البروفايل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## odwan (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله بهذه المعلومات المتميزة خير الجزاء
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل Odwan
جزاك الله ألف ألف خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## نهار حسين (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيزأحمدالمبرمج نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## ahmedhattab (24 يونيو 2009)

*معك كل الحق ونرجو لك التقدم*

الاخ م. احمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

نادرا ما اشارك في المنتديات و لكن عند مروري على هذا المنتدي استفذني كثيرا بعض الردود عليك بخصوص ان البرامج الخاصة بك غير مجانيه و اود ان اشير الى بعض النقاط التاليه

1- لقد تعود الجميع على الحصول على البرامج مجانا بالحصول على كراك او ماشابه مما ادي الى عدم تمكن الكثير من البرمجيات بل اخذ القشور منها بل اقل من ذلك و لا يعرف القيميه الحقيقية
2- يجب على الجميع تشجيع البرمجيات العربية ومنها البرامج التي تقوم بها لانها تصل الى الهدف مباشرة وذلك بعد دراسة المشاكل التي تواجه اغلب العاملين فى هذا المجال
3- انا متأكد انك بذلت الكثير من الجهد في البرمجه لتصل الى هذا المستوي و لكل كل الحق بل قد يصل بي الحد الى ان اقول يجب عليك ان تطلب حقك المادي لهذه البرمجيات
4- اتمني من الشركات العربية أن تتبني المواهب مثلك
5- اخيرا ادعوا الجميع وخصوصا شباب المهندسين حديثي التخرج وطلبة الهندسة تعلم لغات البرمجة و لا نكون مستهلكين فقط عليكم ان تكونوا مبدعين . اكاد اجزم بعد سنوات طويلة من العمل و التعلم و تعليم الآف المهندسين ان هناك فارق كبير بين المهندس الذي يجيد لغة برمجة واحدة على الاقل عن غيره من المهندسين

للجميع وافر الشكر و التقدير و للمهندس احمد التوفيق

أحمد الحطاب
استاذ الجيودسيا المشارك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة نهار حسين
جزاك الله خيرا
**********************

الأخ والزميل الفاضل الدكتور أحمد الحطاب
شرفت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم وبمشاركتك القيمة فلك منى خالص الشكر والإمتنان
وادعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يونيو 2009)

..........................


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2009)

*..............................*​


----------



## xfive (1 يوليو 2009)

plz can u send me the soft that the key :Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
t9k8gn10SoC - 1EpDVwzMEDF - zVKRT4RE7Vs - z1ANiXBIcDN - P1SQiDgi2pg
x)fCEc&Tq^7f9VRKM?nyZc/&vh6P-+:#tbu*H29.9y'g+.OgCjh
^~D\8wDN&WmN>aq<^Pa8;~yAR[email protected][email protected]`Eqa7mqw~UZ4n10l_2vWxa*DJ,wb2$J:6t(s72JlMOxf(P^<%bT#]gp1[VxtPy#h<sFuUEjh
7NTG9BGjLA)J=77[SP+~Q%z(v\&dv\&ddEb


xfivepointzer0[@]hotmail.com 
thanks so much


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل xfive
العلامة 
تجعل الاكواد ناقصة
فضلا ضع مفتاح الفلاشة مرة أخرى أو أرسله لى على البريد الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل xfive
*
*فى إنتظار الأكواد الجديدة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2009)

--------------------


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج
وقد طلب منى بعض الزملاء إضافة سطر إلى جدول البروفايل يكون به رقم كل محطة التسلسلى (وليس قيمة المحطة الكيلومتريه) وذلك لسهولة الوصول إلى أى محطة لمراجعتها بعد رسم البروفايل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2009)

*--------------------*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## البسطامي (9 يوليو 2009)

C:\FlashKey.txt
amSXcv5k4D - zOf05IqZvY - 1QvdilG72z - PvBEOYZJOJ - QJ0yBWjWj5
[email protected][N1h[*~uN8woRpt;,ixA8"y:b*][email protected])FBLI1jN^5bbC
[email protected]<F6l+_=YG[3Z&[email protected]_1SPZnptW//F**x0pRyc;r?[XY&Dg=5%B[[email protected]`"*$K7'qWjB"5ia0a0LMbbE
WaKR?|of#0:#>%X`Ncf#D]+ACG
ارجو ان ترسل لي البرنامج وبارك الله فيك وجازاك الله خير واحسان


----------



## البسطامي (9 يوليو 2009)

هذا البرنامج مفيد جدا وسريع
وشكرا على تعاونك معنا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل البسطامى

أنا لا أعرف بريك الإلكترونى حتى ارسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج عليه
برجاء أرسل لى بريدك الإلكترونى على الخاص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يوليو 2009)

اخي احمد باراك الله فيك 
فانت تستحق التقيم والمتابعة 
مواضيعك كلها قيم ومفيدة بل جديدة 
فيها من الابتكار والمجهود مايستحق المتابعة والاشادة 
ولكنك في منتدي عربي يقيم فيه صاحب المقترح ولايقيم فيه صاحب الموضوع 
ويقيم فيه اصحاب المواضيع العملية الضعيفة ولايقيم فيه من يقوم بعمل برنامج عملي 
ففي المنتديات العربية اخي احمد لايشجع الابتكار وانما تشجع المواضيع عديمة القيمة 
اسال الله ان يوفقك فانت نموذج للمهندس العربي الذي نتمناهو 
ومزيد من الابداع والتميز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل دفع الله حمدان هجو
جزاك الله كل خير على تشجيعك وكلماتك القيمة وهذه شهادة أعتز بها
وفقنا الله وإياك إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي و الله يوفقك
...


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل محمد ابو بزن
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل عبد المنعم حتحوت
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا >>>> وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المساعد1 
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## اكرم جبار (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل أكرم جبار جزاك الله خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*إلى عزمى حماد*​ 
*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى ان يجازيك على قلت من كلمات سوء فى حقى *
*والله الموعد وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل وافوض امرى إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد *​ 
*1- تقول: *
*(( هذا الشخص هو نفسه من كان يسمي نفسه احمد المبرمج ( من مصر ) ))*
*وتقول (( وقام بتغيير اسمه من احمد المبرمج الى احمد سيد عبد**الرحيم فيرجى الحذر ))*
*وتقول (( واسأله لماذا غير اسمه بالمنتدى ؟ ))*
*** وأرد عليك:*
*وما المشكلة فى ذلك ؟؟ فأنا طلبت من إدارة المنتدى منذ أقل من شهر تغيير إسمى من (أحمد المبرمج) إلى **(احمد سيد عبد الرحيم) وهذا هو إسمى الحقيقى وقد إعتدت منذ شهور أن اوقع كل مشاركاتى بإسمى الحقيقى *
*مع وجود إسم (أحمد المبرمج) كمعرف لى وذلك قبل تغيير معرفى (أحمد المبرمج) إلى (أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم) **فكان الإسمان موجودان فى كل مشاركة من أكثر من سنة فما مشكلتك مع ذلك ومن أى شىء تحذر الزملاء ؟؟؟*
*وهل ترى من ينصب على الناس (كما تدعى – حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل – عاملك الله بعدله)*
*هل ترى من ينصب على الناس يظهر بإسمه الحقيقى ام يغيره ؟؟؟ فكر بعقلك يا مهندس !!!*
*كما ان إسمى الحقيقى مكتوب فى ال**Title Bar** فى نافذة كل برنامج من برامجى وفى أسفل النافذة أيضا *
*وكذلك فى كتيبات شرح كل البرامج *​ 
*2- تقول:*
*((لأن الموقع **مجاني وليس سوق او حراج**ومن يريد**بيع البرامج فبامكانه بيعها خارج المنتدى **وبآلاف الدولارات اذا كانت جيدة .**))*
*** وارد عليك:*
*أنا لى فى المنتدى اكثر من ألف مشاركة ...*
*أتحداك **أن تشير إلى مشاركة واحدة لى تحدثت فيها عن بيع البرامج مع احد الزملاء *
*وكل من طلب منى ذلك كان على بريدى الشخصى.*​ 
*3- تقول :*
*(( ولا**حاجة لخداع الناس ))*
*** وأرد عليك :*
*أنت تتهمنى بخداع الناس – فإن لم تاتى بدليل على هذا – فقد بهتنى *
*واقول لك إنى ما خدعتك وما خدعت احد بالمنتدى*
*ولا اسامحك على ما قلت فى حقى وسأقتص منك امام الله يوم القيامة فانتظرنى هناك*
*إن كنت تختبىء خلف شاشة الكمبيوتر لتسبنى وتشهر بى*
*ففكر أين ستختبىء من الله يوم القيامة ؟؟؟ – حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل – الله الموعد ... الله الموعد ياعزمى*​ 
*4- تقول :*
*(( واعتقد ان المشرفين على الموقع متواطئين معه لأنهم منحوه صفة عضو متميز**جداً و عدد 8 نجوم ( ما شاء الله) ))*
**** وارد عليك :*
*وهذه تهمة تكيلها إلى المشرفين على الموقع بالتواطؤ معى فى الخداع والنصب – أسأل الله الا يسامحك عليها – وأن يأخذ لهم بحقهم منك **وإنى والله لأتساءل – إن كان هذا سلوكك فى رمضان ؟؟؟ فكيف هو فى غير رمضان ؟؟؟ إتقى الله ... **وأترك للمشرفين على الموقع الرد عليك.*​ 
*5- تقول :*
*(( رغم انه لم يشارك باي فائدة مجانية بالموقع ))*
*** وارد عليك:*
*إستخدم خاصية البحث فى المنتدى وإنظر إلى موضوعاتى ومشاركاتى وإنت تعلم إن كنت أفيد الزملاء أم لا*
*وأحيلك إلى هذا الموضوع على سبيل المثال وإسمه :*
*(موقع مساحى ممتاز ملىء ببرامج مساحة وماكروز وملفات**إكسل** ) *
*ورابطه : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94830.html*​ 
*ففيه أنت نفسك تشكرنى فى مشاركتك رقم **5 وتقول (مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خيراً )*
*فى هذا الرابط: *
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=775901&postcount=5*
*فراجع مشاركتك فيبدو انك لا تتذكر ما تفعله وهذا ما يساعدك على سب الناس وإتهامهم بالباطل*​ 
*وإن شئت فراجع أيضا هذا الموضوع الذى وضعت فيه برنامج لعمل الـ **Resection** من نقطتين والذى قام بتحميله*
*أكثر من 250 شخص *
*وهذا هو رابطه:*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94828.html*​ 
*ولبس عندى متسع من الوقت لأورد المزيد*​ 
*6- تقول :*
*(( بل يطلب دولارات ))*
*** وأرد عليك:*
*أتحداك مرة أخرى **أن تشير إلى مشاركة واحدة طلبت من احد الزملاء دولارات او جنيهات أو غيره بل كل من كلمنى عن شراء برامجى طلبت منه ألا يتحدث فى المنتدى إلا فى المواضيع العلمية وإن أرد أن يحدثنى فى أى شىء آخر أن يراسلنى على الخاص.*​ 
*7- تقول – فض الله فيك :*
*(( لأن العملية تتحول الى نصب ))*
***وأرد عليك:*
*نصب ؟؟؟ نصب ؟؟؟*
*إن كنت نصبت عليك أو على غيرك – فأتى بالبرهان وإنشره ها هنا*
*وإن كنت تتهمنى ظلما وبدون دليل فإنى اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يقتص لى منك*
*وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل وافوض أمرى إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد*​ 
*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*
*الله الموعد ياعزمى ... الله الموعد يا عزمى*​ 
*م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أغسطس 2009)

نعم طلبت مني مبلغ 150 دولار ثمنا للبرنامج
وذلك بعد ان ارسلت لي كود الفلاشة التجريبي على ايميلي
والاخوة في المنتدى يعرفون انك تطلب دولارات ... لأنك طلبت من كثير منهم , ومنهم من انتقدك بذلك ... راجع الردود .
والمشكلة انك تعرف الحقيقة وتحاول اقناع الناس غير ذلك , 
واجوا ان لا تتستر خلف قناع الطيبة ولا تزعل من الحقيقة
وهل انت مبرمج ... ام مساح ... ام مهندس ... ام ماذا
وشكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أغسطس 2009)

يا احمد واللاخوة جميعا
هذا مثال بسيط على صحة ما قلته لك بانك تطلب فلوس 
راجع هذه الصفحة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798-2.html


----------



## houssamf (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وانت بخير 
وجزآك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## فوزي السلطاني (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الجهود الجباره


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل فوزى السلطانى
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الخ الزميل الفاضل motaz73*
*
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## futa_eng (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم اتمنى الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل futa_eng 
الرابط التالى به ملف لمعرفة كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074/26244a22/Profiler_Manual.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## ارشد عماد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي ولكن كيف يمكنني الحصول على هذا البرنامج او تحميله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل أرشد عماد
جزاك الله خيرا

الرابط التالى فيه كيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637193/fa4aa615/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

وهذا رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/51468074/26244a22/Profiler_Manual.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## ارشد عماد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنيين اخي العزيز انا اعمل في رسم البروفايلات لمجاري الصرف الصحي وهذا البرنامج احببت ان اطلع على كفائته لاني اعمل على برنامج لي زميل اعده يربط بين برنامج الاكسل وبرنامج الاوتوكاد يعني تدرج الداتة بيس في الاكسل وهو يرسم البروفايلات تلقائيا فاحببت ان اقارن بين هذا وذاك ولك مني افضل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## كامل عبود (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ الكربم ارشد عماد 
تحية طيبة
أعمل ايضاً في رسم المقاطع لشبكات الصرف ولكن باستخدام الاوتوكاد فقط والطريقة يديوية وتأخذ وقت كثير، اخي الكريم هل بالامكان تزويدنا ببرنامج الربط بين الاكسل والاوتوكاد وبعض الخطوات الاساسية في استعماله.
بارك الله فيك وبانتظار الرد. مع الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل أرشد عماد
جزاك الله خيرا - تسلمت بريدك الإلكترونى اليوم فأنتظر ردى عليه

الزميل الفاضل كامل عبود
جزاك الله خيرا - برنامجى يرسم قطاع طولى للأرض الطبيعية (من الأرصاد الحقلية) فقط
ولكنه لا يرسم قطاعات عرضية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## hawber (7 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you my brather iam send my flash key to you and iam waiting


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد المتميز


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل عاشق السهر
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## kimkolas (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل kimkolas 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## محمود بدران2017 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا ةسسس سشسخسةيسيةني يشيشي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على البرنامج

وتحياتي لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل سامر محمد سامر
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل سامر محمد سامر
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## abdoalminam (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي موضوعك القيم


----------



## djamel djouama (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا برنامج فى غاية الأهمية في انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد شوتس (30 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اعمل بشركة طرق فى السعودية ولكن ينقصنى اعمال التصميم واعمال البروفايل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل عبد المنعم 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

الأخ الفاضل djamel djouama
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك , إن شاء الله الجديد قادم

الأخ الفاضل محمد شوتس
أنصحك بتعلم برنامج الـ Land Desktop Development أو برنامج Civil 3D فهما من أفضل البرامج فى أعمال تصميم الطرق وحساب كمياتها ورسم المقاطع الطولية والعرضية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## hosam78 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد المتميز*
ارسلت لك المطلوب علي الايميل الخاص بك​


----------



## عزالدين علي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات ولاكن لااستطيع تحميلها


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل عز الدين على
هذا رابط كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## بدرسعد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكران علي الموضوع اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل بدر سعد
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ahmed elyamany (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ahmed elyamany*
*جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## kesbah (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)فلك بكل واحد حسنه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
​


----------



## المهندس المجد (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
يابشمهندس احمد على هذا البرنامج القيم ولقد بحثت كثيرا على مثل هذا البرنامج ولم اجده الا في ملتقى مهندسين العرب وبفضلك فقط واتمنى من الملى ان يضعه في ميزان حسناتك
وهذا مقتاح الفلاشة
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PdkJkBeuJDG - z9kPYEU26cO - 1d0PjKizMpm - PESar9kveu9 - tVKbz9BNved
sT}<cd1a7"xayeFGe4doO<91jB?e6t%vlcDKmtQz)|;f#>#[email protected]
y_<rE-u{8EL6A%9*w%mK.^b&mg5HSiZ0qPY8BW'tV*Onv#kUq%Ga=x:}^UnZI092[>ix7GUKGXg/#:#?/SbfC
[email protected]_uG8mGr^u(v_>#FxbjG

ارجو واتمنى ان تبعث البرنامج علي احد الايميلين


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس المجد

جزاك الله كل خير

غدا إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## سناء الخطاب (23 أكتوبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على المشاركة القيمة والتي تفيدنا في عملنا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة سناء خطاب

جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أفنان (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس احمد على جهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المجد (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز المبدع م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم انتظر منك الرد بفارغ الصبر
:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## عبد الرحمن النا (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك هل يمكن يرسم أيضا منسوب أسفل المواسير مثلا بالإضافة لمنسوب الأرض الطبيعية ورسم المواسير وحساب العمق موضح شكل رسمي قريب


----------



## عبد الرحمن النا (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخيييييييييييييييي أنا هادا البرنامج راح يفيدني كثير بس إذا فيي يرسم منسوب أرض طبيعية ومنسوب أسفل الماسورة وحساب العمق مع رسم أشكل موضحة بسيطة للمواسير والمناهيل وتنظيم الجدول تحت المقطع الطولي
سوف أجرب نرجو الرد ولك ألف شكر أنا هلق عما أحملوا للبرناج شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل و الإخوة الأعزاء 
جزاكم الله كل خير فى الدنيا والآخرة واحسن الله إلينا وإليكم جميعا

بالنسبة للزملاء الأفاضل الذين راسلونى للحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج , إن شاء الله 
أرسل لهم غدا صباحا إن شاء الله وعذرا للتاخير فقد كنت فى مشاغل كثيرة جدا الفترة الماضية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## علاء احمد الجندى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اين البرنامج؟؟؟؟


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
السلام عليكم ةرحمة الله وبركاته​ 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير​ 
هذا رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html​ 
*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................بس في شي غلط بالبرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
ويسعدنى أن تقول لى ما الخطأ الذى وجدت من وجهة نظرك


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## على عنبه (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هل من الممكن الحصول على البرنامج وعلى crack للبرنامج
وهل البرنامج مجانى او غير ذلك؟
وشكرا


----------



## anoor1 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله كل خير 
زادك الله علما


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل على عنبه
الرابط التالى فيه كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

الزميل الفاضل anoor1
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## المهندس 28 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخى احمد


----------



## marroom (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد ان اعرف كيف ادخل الى موضوع البروفيل


----------



## markovic (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك ...


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

:63::63:كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام ونتم بخير


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تركيب قواعد الماكينات والجوايد فى المساحه الميكانيكيه *​

*زملائى الاعذاء ...تحيه طيبه وبعد.......اقدم لحضراتكم موضوع من الموضوعات الخاصه بالمساحه الميكانيكيه وهو يتعلق بدور المساحه الميكانيكيه فى حل وتركيب الماكينات... وهو يتناول الموضوع فى شكل شرح مبسط ....واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع على القدر المناسب من الاهميه العلميه


بسم الله نبدأ
1- الماكينات الموجوده فى المصانع يتم تثبيتها على قواعد خرسانيه ويتم تثبيتها فى تلك القواعد من خلال الجوايض والتى تركب على قواعد معدنيه مختلفه فى السمك تبعا لمنسوب الماكينه .

الجوايض اشبه ما تكون بمسامير صلبه مختلفه فى القطر وعددها تبعا لحجم الشى المراد تثبيته , وتبلغ الدقه فى المساحه الميكانيكيه عند حل وتركيب الماكينات ان يتو وضع الماكينه على مركز الجوايض( اكس الجوايض) تماما , وفى حاله حدوث مقدار خطا (1 ملم ) مثلا فان ذلك يؤدى الى احتكاك بين مكان تركيب الماكينه والسنون الجانبيه للجوايض ...واخطار كبرى فى العمليه الصناعيه 
*


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*لحساب طول الكانة الحلزونية** Spiral Stirrups (Link **هناك طرق تجريبية ومنها**
**طول الكانة بالمتر الطولى** = 21.74604647 × **الطول الرأسى للخازوق ( أو العنصر الخرسانى) بالمتر -0.97331 × قطر* *الخازوق ( او العنصر الخرسانى ) بالمتر**
**كما توجد* *معادلة سهلة* *لحساب طول الكانة**:
**طول الكانة بالمتر الطولى = 7 × النسبة التقريبية (ط) × القطر* *بالمتر**

**اما المعادلة التى تعطى ناتج دقيق فهى** :
**طول الكانة بالمتر* *الطولى = النسبة التقريبية (ط) \ 2 × ( 1 + 1 \ جتا ( زاوية الميل للكانات**)) × **القطر × (عدد لفات الكانة**)**

**أمثلة على ذلك** :-**
**قطر الاسطوانة =2.2 سم ( نموذج الاختبار) و المفروض أنها* *تناظر 70 سم**
**أى أن كل 3.14 سم ( نموذج ) تناظر 100 سم* *
**قمنا بعمل تدريج على الاسطوانة مع* *مراعاة مقياس الرسم أعلاه و لف الكانة و تبين أن** :**
**للف 0.50 متر ( تم مراعاة مقياس الرسم لذا فهى بعد حقيقى ) من* *طول الاسطوانة بكانة حلزونية يلزم 32 سم ( نموذج) و هى تناظر 10.18 مترا طوليا* *
**لذا تكون النتيجة** :**
**لعمل 1 متر* *طولى من خازوق قطره 80 سم ( مع اعتبار الغطاء الخرسانى 5 سم ) يلزم 20.36 متر طولى* *حديد 10 مم أملس على اعتبار أن تقسيط الكانة الحلزونية 8 / متر* *طولى**.**
**قطر الاسطوانة =3.57 سم ( نموذج الاختبار) و المفروض أنها* *تناظر 80 سم**
**أى أن كل 4.46 سم ( نموذج ) تناظر 100 سم* *
**قمنا بعمل تدريج على الاسطوانة مع* *مراعاة مقياس الرسم أعلاه و لف الكانة و تبين أن** :**
**للف** 2.00 **متر ( تم* *مراعاة مقياس الرسم لذا فهى بعد حقيقى ) من طول الاسطوانة بكانة حلزونية يلزم** 190.5 **سم ( نموذج) و هى تناظر** 42.71 **مترا طوليا* *
**لذا تكون النتيجة** :**


**لعمل** 2 **متر طولى من خازوق قطره** 90 **سم ( مع اعتبار* *الغطاء الخرسانى 5 سم ) يلزم 42.71 متر طولى حديد 10 مم أملس على اعتبار أن تقسيط* *الكانة الحلزونية 8 / متر طولى* *


**المعادلة** :*
*Length of stirrup (m’) = 21.74604647 length of pile (m’) -0.97331 Diameter (m’)*​​


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم أريد أي شيء يخص برنامج التصميم ستادبرو وشكرا


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

/1 . مقدمة عن السيارات 
​يمكن تصنيف السيارات من حيث الغرض منها إلى ثلاث مجموعات : 

المجموعة الأولى : يدخل فيها كل السيارات المخصصة لنقل الركاب , بما فيها الأوتوبيسات .. 
المجموعة الثانية : ويدخل فيها عربات النقل واللوارى التى قد تجهز وفقاً لاستخدماتها . 
المجموعة الثالثة : ويدخل فيها المركبات الخاصة , مثل العربات ذات الأوناش , التى تستخدم على نطاق واسع فى مجالات الصناعة والتشييد والبناء . 
وبالرغم من تعدد الأغراض التى تستخدم من أجلها السيارات , إلا أن هذه السيارات جميعها تعمل بنظرية واحدة . 

و الوحدة المختصة بتوليد القوى فى السيارة هي محرك الإحتراق الداخلى الذى يغذى بالوقود السائل (البنزيت أو زيت الديزل) , فيمده بالقدرة اللازمة للمحرك , وتنتقل الحركة من المحرك , عن طريق مجموعات نقل الحركة _(__الدبرياج__ , __صندوق التروس , عمود الكردان , الكرونة , مجموعة إدارة المحاور__)_ إلى العجلات المديرة – إما من العجلتين الأماميتين , أو إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين .

ويتكون هيكل السيارة( الشاسيه) أومجموعات الحركة _(__الإطار_ _المعدنى , المحاور , ومجموعة التعليق , والعجلات , وجهاز القيادة والتوجيه__ , __والفرامل , ومجموعة العادم__ , )_ .مقدمة عن 2/كيفية عمل المحرك 

عند إحتراق الوقود داخل المحرك تتحول الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة بالوقود مباشرة إلى طاقة حركية . ففى أثناء عملية الإحتراق تتكون الغازات التى تأخذ فى التمدد فى كل إتجاه مسببة نشوء ضغط عالى . ويستفاد من هذا الضغط العالى ميكانيكياً فى تحريك الأجزاء والمكونات المختلفة للمحرك . 

والشكل التالى يوضح المكونات الرئيسية لمحرك بنزين ( رباعى الأشواط ) : 
​


يختلط الوقود السائل بالهواء ويذرى جزئياً فى المغذى (الكاربوراتير ) , فى جميع محركات البنزين , ثم يسحب ( يشفط ) هذا الخليط إلى الأسطوانات – نتيجة لتحرك الكباسات إلى أسفل – حيث يشتعل داخلها بواسطة شموع الشرر (البوجيهات). 
حيث ينزلق كل كباس (بيستون) داخل أسطوانة نتيجة دفع الغازات الممتدة له , فيضغط هو بالتالى على العمود المرفقى (الكرنك) ناقلاً إليه الحركة عن طريق ذراع التوصيل (البيل) . وبذلك تتحول الحركة الترددية للكباس إلى حركة دورانية فى العمود المرفقى .

وتزود الكباسات بحلقات ( شنابر) لزيادة الإحكام بين الكباسات وبين جدران الأسطوانات ، ومنع إلتصاقها ( زرجنتها ) ببعضها البعض . 

وتتصل النهاية الصغرى لذراع التوصيل (البيل) بالكباس بواسطة بنز الكباس الذى يمكنها من الحركة الدائرية كذلك . 

وتركب الحدافة (الفولان) فى مؤخرة العمود المرفقى , وهى تعمل على تنظيم وسلامة دوران المحرك , كما أنها تجهز بإطار مسنن (ترس) للتعشيق بالترس الصغير ( البنيون ) الخاص بمبدئ الحركة (المارش) . ويطلق على مجموعة الكباس وبنز الكباس وذراع التوصيل والعمود المرفقى والحدافة , اسم مجموعة العمود المرفقى . 

ويتم التحكم بوساطة الصمامات فى دخول خليط الوقود والهواء إلى الأسطوانات وخروج الغازات المحترقة منها , وتتحرك الصمامات عن طريق عمود الكامات (الحدبات) الموجود عادة فى علبة المرفق . وتكوّن الصمامات وعمود الكامات ووسيلة إدارته ما يعرف باسم مجموعة التحكم فى المحرك . 

ويغلق قاع علبة المرفق بحوض الزيت ( الكارتير) الذى يعمل فى الوقت نفسه على الاحتفاظ بالزيت اللازم للتزييت . ويتصل هذا الحوض بعلبة المرفق إتصالاً محكماً يكفل عدم تسرب الزيت من سطح الاتصال . 

أما المولد (الدينامو) فيوجد خارج جسم المحرك ويستمد منه حركته . وعندما يدور المحرك بسرعته الكافية يعمل المولد على الإمداد بتيار الإشعال , وتغذية بقية مستهلكات التيار , وشحن البطارية الإختزانية . 

وأما مبدئ الحركة (المارش) فعبارة عن متور كهربائى صغير يبرز منه – عند تشغيله – ترس صغير( بنيون) يعشق بالإطار المسنن المركب بالحدافة ويديره , فتدور بالتالى مجموعة العمود المرفقى كلها.


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

/1 . مقدمة عن السيارات


يمكن تصنيف السيارات من حيث الغرض منها إلى ثلاثمجموعات : 

المجموعة الأولى : يدخل فيها كل السيارات المخصصة لنقل الركاب , بما فيهاالأوتوبيسات .. 
المجموعة الثانية :ويدخل فيها عربات النقل واللوارى التى قد تجهز وفقاًلاستخدماتها . 
المجموعة الثالثة :ويدخل فيها المركبات الخاصة , مثل العربات ذات الأوناش , التى تستخدم على نطاق واسع فى مجالات الصناعة والتشييد والبناء . 
وبالرغم من تعدد الأغراض التى تستخدم من أجلهاالسيارات , إلا أن هذه السيارات جميعها تعمل بنظرية واحدة . 

و الوحدة المختصة بتوليد القوى فى السيارة هيمحركالإحتراق الداخلىالذى يغذى بالوقود السائل (البنزيت أو زيت الديزل) , فيمده بالقدرة اللازمة للمحرك , وتنتقل الحركة من المحرك , عن طريقمجموعات نقل الحركة_(__الدبرياج__ , __صندوق التروس , عمود الكردان , الكرونة , مجموعة إدارة المحاور__)_إلىالعجلات المديرة – إما من العجلتين الأماميتين , أو إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين .

ويتكون هيكل السيارة( الشاسيه) أومجموعات الحركة_(__الإطار__المعدنى , المحاور , ومجموعة التعليق , والعجلات , وجهاز القيادة والتوجيه__ , __والفرامل , ومجموعة العادم__ , )_ .مقدمة عن 2/كيفيةعمل المحرك 

عندإحتراق الوقود داخل المحرك تتحول الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة بالوقود مباشرة إلىطاقة حركية . ففى أثناء عملية الإحتراق تتكون الغازات التى تأخذ فى التمدد فى كلإتجاه مسببة نشوء ضغط عالى . ويستفاد من هذا الضغط العالى ميكانيكياً فى تحريكالأجزاء والمكونات المختلفة للمحرك . 

والشكلالتالى يوضح المكونات الرئيسية لمحرك بنزين ( رباعى الأشواط ) : 




يختلط الوقود السائل بالهواء ويذرىجزئياً فى المغذى (الكاربوراتير) , فى جميع محركاتالبنزين , ثم يسحب ( يشفط ) هذا الخليط إلى الأسطوانات – نتيجة لتحرك الكباسات إلىأسفل – حيث يشتعل داخلها بواسطة شموع الشرر (البوجيهات). 
حيث ينزلق كل كباس (بيستون) داخل أسطوانة نتيجة دفعالغازات الممتدة له , فيضغط هو بالتالى على العمود المرفقى (الكرنك) ناقلاً إليهالحركة عن طريق ذراع التوصيل (البيل) . وبذلك تتحول الحركة الترددية للكباس إلىحركة دورانية فى العمود المرفقى .

وتزود الكباسات بحلقات ( شنابر) لزيادة الإحكام بينالكباسات وبين جدران الأسطوانات ، ومنع إلتصاقها ( زرجنتها ) ببعضها البعض . 

وتتصل النهاية الصغرى لذراع التوصيل (البيل) بالكباسبواسطة بنز الكباس الذى يمكنها من الحركة الدائرية كذلك . 

وتركب الحدافة (الفولان) فى مؤخرة العمود المرفقى , وهى تعمل على تنظيم وسلامة دوران المحرك , كما أنها تجهز بإطار مسنن (ترس) للتعشيقبالترس الصغير ( البنيون ) الخاص بمبدئ الحركة (المارش) . ويطلق على مجموعة الكباس وبنز الكباس وذراعالتوصيل والعمود المرفقى والحدافة , اسم مجموعة العمود المرفقى . 

ويتم التحكم بوساطة الصمامات فى دخول خليط الوقودوالهواء إلى الأسطوانات وخروج الغازات المحترقة منها , وتتحرك الصمامات عن طريقعمود الكامات (الحدبات) الموجود عادة فى علبة المرفق . وتكوّنالصمامات وعمود الكامات ووسيلة إدارته ما يعرف باسم مجموعة التحكم فى المحرك . 

ويغلق قاع علبة المرفق بحوض الزيت ( الكارتير) الذىيعمل فى الوقت نفسه على الاحتفاظ بالزيت اللازم للتزييت . ويتصل هذا الحوض بعلبةالمرفق إتصالاً محكماً يكفل عدم تسرب الزيت من سطح الاتصال . 

أما المولد (الدينامو) فيوجد خارج جسم المحرك ويستمد منه حركته . وعندما يدور المحرك بسرعته الكافية يعملالمولد على الإمداد بتيار الإشعال , وتغذية بقية مستهلكات التيار , وشحن البطاريةالإختزانية . 

وأما مبدئ الحركة (المارش) فعبارة عن متور كهربائى صغير يبرز منه – عند تشغيله – ترس صغير( بنيون) يعشق بالإطار المسنن المركب بالحدافة ويديره , فتدور بالتالىمجموعة العمود المرفقى كلها.


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

:63::59:


----------



## سميريافاوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

:76::85::84::57:


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## عبد الحكيم مصباح (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس احمد 
تم تنزيل البرنامج ومفتاح الفلاشة الرقمي هوGenerated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
Qkum8zII2j - 1CCa0S9p4m - zKHSLp22KM - apSphgGiXi - a0DA7ZSws8
muvV8JY]eI'._Gs`%xyGeH.?|KcAd"JXF:7%5-j_k,)GMVEEC
2{+/'2Iz,5uAGXvk'SFv"O9B`HGf+ac0wFauHyqv1q7s.+gNHqQH6aG')cO65w[38yivd&a-=5SvGTIi+fN|F],iz}}n,!/@9R "9Yg.I.EEf
s'bn4yqz]y8z-o>{,|oz"7AFq0dfh

وارسلته على بريدك الالكتروني الموجود في ملف pdf المرفق 

وارجو الرد السريع
وشكرا على تعاونك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل عبد الحكيم مصباح

قريبا إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللهة وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## وليد محسن العلفي (12 يناير 2010)

وبعدا مانسوي يا استاذ ندعي الله يسخر للبرنامج يخرج من عندك (وبعدين طريقتك موجوده في اللاند )


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## حماده النجم (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع الموضوع القيم


----------



## تاج حمدى (19 يناير 2010)

مهندس احمد السلام عليكم هو انت ليه مش بتنزل نسخة البرنامج التجريبى لكل الاعضاء بدل من موضوع الارسال الفردى ومفتاح الفلاشه وتحدد السعر بتاع النسخه الاصليه ارجو الرد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل حماده النجم جزاك الله خير

الاخ الزميل الفاضل تاج حمدى
برجاء إن اردت مناقشة أمور غير فنية او علمية أن تراسلنى على الخاص أو على بريدى الإلكترونى
وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## باسم متولى (25 يناير 2010)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس أحمد وجزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل *
*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
​


----------



## راقى اعليوة (25 يناير 2010)

اعجبت بالبرنامج ومشكور اخى العزيز ومزيد من التالق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مهندس/زايد (28 يناير 2010)

من فضلك اريد نسخة من البرنامج وهدا اميلى [email protected]


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​
والبرنامج جميل جدا


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

*ننتظر المزيد منكم*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الافاضل جميعا
جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم وشرفتمونى بالمرور على الموضوع

الأخ الفاضل مهندس زايد 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 10 فى اول صفحة من الموضوع لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## روني اوسو (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
عنواني البريدي RONI8002000 @ YAHOO.COM
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tifmekS650K - 1TfFTqMSXWH - zU63QwcRc5C - 
zOQIfI9Ooae - POJ6fHzlOEn
]Ho7/TV>`e4(*psk}D/E`eH]*u Y~b<?
eIn_mv\&dv\&dwkdCI
lE)}TcCI`HdV)SDl/8`'RtzO|,gOG^R<1N+*4})
GIp~^ZTkK7-U:GkkGU,1iSdD4\[O:6p
[[email protected];mjPwo#l_Fxy}>AAd
k5}*CFh!-7%AEhC


----------



## abdelhamed2010 (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكر*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الهيصماوى (11 فبراير 2010)

ادعو الجميع معى للمشاركة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## انا فلسطينى وافتخر (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bluei (26 فبراير 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## شادي الطيب (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز:78:


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وافادك الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## hany_meselhey (9 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=54093&stc=1&d=1268163505


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 مارس 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد لكن ايميل حضرتك..الياهو رفض انه يبعت الرسالة لايميل حضرتك
*_


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله

أنا أتلقى من الزملاء إيميلات كل يوم تقريبا

حاول مرة أخرى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الامير النبيل1 (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور الف الف شكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

وبارك الله فيك

وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## hanykaboo (28 مارس 2010)

البرنامج لا استطيع تنزيله ارجو المساعدة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مارس 2010)

لا اعرف ما المشكلة لكن الروابط صحيحة 
حاول مرة أخرى فى وقت آخر أو من جهاز آخر


----------



## k0n9 (29 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مارس 2010)

عفوااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## بسيم85 (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا سيد أحمد سيد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ولــودي (4 أبريل 2010)

قــيـــد التجريب


----------



## ibrahiem (5 أبريل 2010)

منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي وفقنا الله و اياكم للعمل الصالح


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## pshl (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم 

مشكور جدا على هذا البرنامج الذى فيما يبدوا انه رائع جدا

وقد حصلت على مفتاح وارجو ارسال نسخة من البرنامج

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
aUWKZCpgetT - PTab4ImtSWZ - tUsYDNJeo5E - t8HjNn0fiWk - QO2UgeY2DEp
MgRA*{']b++V_Fh_#2B<[Oq!y'&6Z#SND#w#!3FD(K3Jnv_AhC
pc\^HRaBpXwGZ'BW'KRd9n>[email protected]$4:Ry`}&[email protected]=`kjHl[mILs/Gv*>`<@"8Tz|&of]a.w4$M:15`QP-5e:B>|l&dv\&dwChC
[email protected]{*#?/S*Cbf


ودة إيميلى
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أبريل 2010)

عفوا وإنتظر النسخة التجريبية فى ظرف يومين إن شاء الله


----------



## memo110 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراً . جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## pshl (27 أبريل 2010)

اخى لم يصلنى البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل حسام

أرسلت لك النسخة التنجريبية من البرنامج من عشرة دقائق فقط
أعتذر للتأخير فقد كانت عندى ظروف صعبة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (28 أبريل 2010)

صديقى العزيز ما تعمل جميلة فى الجميع وتنزل نسختك التجريبية على الموقع بدون موضوع الفلاشة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا الاخ الفاضل والزميل الكريم

النسخة التجريبية محمية بفلاشة لذا يجب إرسال مفتاح الفلاشة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (1 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم 

ارجو ارسال نسخة من البرنامج
*
واكون شاكر لك

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
17cHHmcq3wM - QKfTm8a1nGT - a76VG1osFSB - 10QUMTjxKMd - zKGSMTCSjFy
)YSK/P2ipvZ5R~o8(OJw2>XJ-T_X]"/0<Sn>Y,pQFBI2p%bEE
)&|t]]mWzSDA"s^NT"WXLA1QjN#[email protected]+AT`dLCb6ApA&C5\h3X">OW%?>%F1Jo[jaE?u}<2Rj'ig,dV%[email protected];jOjHdEE
&egvV;`[email protected]\MIb0/BNcjLI.N`QzCII

هذا هو ايميلى

[email protected]


----------



## م الجراني (1 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود -----------جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مايو 2010)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل المهندس محمد 
أرسل لك النسخة التجريبة فى خلال يومين إن شاء الله تعالى 

*********

الزميل الفاضل مهندس الجرانى
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## hany_71112000 (2 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نصرالدين قسم السيد (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور لكن الصور ضرورية فى الاحيان لتسهيل الشرح


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مع الأسف الصور تمر حذفها من موقع إستضافة الصور بعد سنة من رفعها

لكن كتيب شرح البرنامج به كل الصور مع شروح تفصيلية
ورابط تحميل كتيب شرح البرنامج فى الصفحة الاولى فى المشاركة رقم عشرة من هذا الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (8 مايو 2010)

صديقى العزيز لم يتم ارسال البرنامج لى حتى تاريخه

[email protected]


----------



## Bkarali (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي
وربنا يزيدك من علمو


----------



## عمار عبده عبده (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## a7medelgwad (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مايو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الاخ الزميل الفاضل **Mohamedelmshnib* 
*أرسلت لك االنسخة التجريبية اليوم **على بريدك *
*واعتذر عن تأخرى لكثرة المشاغل ولظروف خاصة*

*الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا الذين شرفونى بزيارة الموضوع*
*جزاكم الله خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليكم *

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد عميرة (12 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civilwalid (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مايو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا الذين شرفونى بزيارة الموضوع
جزاكم الله خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم
*​*
*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## emad munier (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور على المجهود الرائع:56:


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## mohamedazab (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن اين البرنامج لماذا لم يتم وضع البرنامج الخير نقاص


----------



## معاد مغربي (20 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا علي تقديمك لهذا البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد خليفة خليفة (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو ارسال نسخة عن البرنامج الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برجاء مراجعة مشاركنى رقم 10 فى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع
ففيها رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مايو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
المضوع المميز يبقى نوراً في هذا المنتدى


----------



## ابوعمر عبدالعزيز م (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم --- 
مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حيسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
شرفت بمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## hldk (25 مايو 2010)

thankkkkkkkksssss


----------



## القبطان1 (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا اخي الكريم ارسلت لك رسالة منذ ايام على ايميلك وطلبت من البرنامجين ولم ترد علي
هل انت جاد بطرحك للموضوع ؟
ارجوا لو سمحت ان ترسلهم لي على ايميلي Pilot.1990 عالياهو
وشكرا لك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عامر عقلان (31 مايو 2010)

اسلم وعليكم المهندس المحترم شر ح تفصيل اعمل محطه معالجه بشكل عام 
عامرعبدالله عقلان


----------



## amous (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## Ar.Eng (12 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة ئرفناك وأرفتنا من الموقع ده اللي انت فيه لأن مواضيعك هايفة
يعني بصراحة كل مشوف اسمك يرتفع ضغطي​


----------



## NOORALDIN (13 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## وليد الابيض (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الشرح


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يونيو 2010)

وأنت أيضاجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده *** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده -- سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (4 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر((((( لا اله الا الله ........... محمد رسول الله))))


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (7 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## احسان شرف الدين (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لكم الشكر الجزيل لما تقدموه من تسهيلات ومساعدات لنا , فبجهودكم نتمكن من استثمار البرامج العلمية ومواكبة التطور وبالتالي اثراء عناصر المهنة من كوادر ومناهج واساليب متطورة بارك الله بجهودكم ودمتم طيبين . *


----------



## body55 (8 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن أنا مع الإخوة الأعضاء فى كيفية الحصول على البرنامج
زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

مشاركتى رقم 10 فى اول صفحة من الموضوع بها رابط يحدد كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير

<< مشكور >>


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (12 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع وهل هناك شبه بينه وبين ال WaterCad


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
لا ليس شبيها بالووتركاد​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## doda2022 (1 أغسطس 2010)

حضرتك ممكن تبعتلى نسجة من البرنامج 

وده ايميلى 

[email protected]


----------



## as3ate (3 أغسطس 2010)

أخي العزيز مهندس أحمد سيد
ارجو من الله أن تكون في خير حال
و أسأله عزوجل أن ينفع بك 

عندي استفسار رغم اني لم ابدأ في استخدامه او في ارسال كود التفعيل لك بعد

هل كل مره انزل فيها نسخه مثلا هاحتاج إلى ارسال كود التفعيل لك كي ترسله لي أم هي المرة الاول و الاخيرة

طبعا يشرفني اننا نكون على اتصال دايما
هههههههههههههه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2010)

كود التفعيل مرة واحدة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2010)

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## civil devel (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.amani (12 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil devel (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يسلمو


----------



## حارث البدراني (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذا المجهود


----------



## م كمال بدر (15 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
وبارك الله فيكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## salahfashour (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وبارك اللف فيك


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (24 أغسطس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (25 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يمهندس احمد
اذا عايز احصل على النسخة الاصلية للبرنامج منك ايه المطلوب وشكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير باشمهندس ناصر

أنصحك بتجربة النسخة التجريبية اولا حتى تعرف وتتاكد هل البرنامج مناسب لعملك أم لا

الرابط التالى يوضح لك كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/51637304/b6685c91/How_To_Get_The_Program.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## body55 (27 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يمهندس احمد..........................................


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا حاولت بس لما اعمل حفظ يدينى رسالة يوجد خطا
انا محتاج البرنامج لانى اعمل استشارى طرق وعلى طول لازمنى عمل البروفيل فلو ممكن تساعدنى على الحصول على البرنامج وشكرا كثيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل نصر
فى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع 
وبالتحديد فى المشاركة رقم 10 
يوجد رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## اسامة عبد العال (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا يا اخى جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## رائف (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ولكن أنا مع الإخوة الأعضاء فى كيفية الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل
جرب أولا النسخة التجريبية فقد تكون غير مناسبة لعملك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## qmuftah75 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ابحث عن البرانمج ولكن كيف يمكن الحصول علية لو سمحتم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

راجع المشاركة رقم 10 فى أول صفحة من الموضوع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندسنا احمد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## er-abd (24 أكتوبر 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا لك على البرنامج الرائع_


----------



## sosohoho (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككرا لك

an2eZ0SIGB - QDTTHMfp8V - aP9Bex0CPi - Pwi52UDiT0 - QFAJkbVqzZ



]?vZ`K`?m}X:r^#-lfV6.`qADXU{M8P?h`'X-uU?EGE

V4G~Wx#/{c&mH`hMIpv>q!$8[|?D1PV,{'T'[ob2vdxS..0g:zOT$m-Y}4T%PqxFL.gl}%py/CUNjA:No}4Y.KG$vbb\(xr<EGG

t1Z~Hq(^8>jKQ'8p]+.Pr8Q!dIj


----------



## sosohoho (29 أكتوبر 2010)

وقد ارسلت هذا الكود على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## sosohoho (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1IWItKCIGJ - zgivoYQp89 - 1qyfF6tCPv - QN8JWi3iTK - zepmLjEqzh
}YO!xDxB)SFQ..8skW#/G.n!-=yTupc03Aw3GQz(sEg.J4#@6;Chh
/Y_wo{[email protected]=]Hg>ti1jn_k{!Ug|DA!km`na"XGt-mp`Ds^z.c:JGv*>`<@"8Trs{nf_`0}9(Y?5<lXQ16W5z(v\&dCIj
%`Dn/CL:[jp)KLY-G}Cjb





عذراَ هذا هو الكود ارجو منك المساعدة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج


----------



## sosohoho (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا لك


----------



## qmuftah75 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تبعث لي البرنامج وهذا ايميلي على الياهو 
qmuftah75


----------



## alile09 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك .ممكن تعيد رفع الصور


----------



## qmuftah75 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم السيد احمد ياريت تبعث لي البرنامج لاني محتاجة جداً 
وهذي معلومات مفتاح الفلاش كما شرحتة انت
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
t5cVU9yuv4U - 1JulIhw2f57 - zb4aSl4f2d - Q5MN2pfv3Bp - Q5cJ2ZqNdNp
6o?L5%t}y"ium"7i>zZ7%+ks$8!ToI\Zp"8J6:`PEdI
Tz{co|K0&U[]ls][email protected]!KMG74q~QDlbl_U8UpdsXup>WT(f'[email protected]*PW:LvLdF#-MN~05f[QVvbdvaUD_BLI1jAGI
_&OnfJ/?-5rdvabdd

وهذا ايميلي على الياهو 
qmuftah75 على الياهو


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرلته

إن شاء الله اليوم يعد الثامن مساء أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## qmuftah75 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا في الانتظار


----------



## qmuftah75 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ومازلت انتظر


----------



## qmuftah75 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي احمد شكراً على الرد وانا فى انتظار البرنامج 
وانشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك والسلام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد كانت عندى ظروف كثيرة شغلتنى
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية منذ قليل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## qmuftah75 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ احمد لقد قمت بتحميل الملف ولك الشكر وتقيدت بكل طرق الاعداد الموجود فى الملف PDF ولكن بعد التنفيذ تظهر لى هذي الرساله الرجاء الرد ولك الاجر انشاء الله 
Flash Memory Protection Key is Not Original (CA-XX)


----------



## المهند70 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamdyfarag80 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ombella (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين علي هذا الجهد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bebo007 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## حسين زيادة2009 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة*

اخي الفاضل: انا من فلسطين-غزة قمت باضافتك امس للحصول على البرنامج,ارجو ان تساعدني في الحصول عليه وهذا هو ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## elfaki (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## على صالح السيد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتو كيف طريق التحميل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

فى المشاركة رقم 10 فى الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يناير 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## civil eng h (10 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## civil eng h (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (18 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalidogc (18 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## memo110 (31 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## كبل (31 مارس 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس باسم العادلي (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود دسوقى (24 أبريل 2011)

من فضلك أريد البرنامج


----------



## المقاولون العرب عز (28 أبريل 2011)

اشكركم


----------



## mohamed mustafa aw (9 مايو 2011)

*رسم بروفايل خط مواسير*

بارك الله فيك أخي:77:


----------



## محمد بشارات (19 مايو 2011)

شكر للاخ العزيز


----------



## طه المهندس (20 مايو 2011)

*خزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا لكن كيف الحصول على مرفقات البرنامج


----------



## رائد الانباري (31 مايو 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## كبل (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## noor-noor (27 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بنان المعتوق (28 يونيو 2011)

:3:جزاك الله الموضوع جيد ونريد المزيد مع التقدير


----------



## adelisherenow (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## noor-noor (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## tamer abd alla (1 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
اقترح على المهندس احمد 
1- بحث امكانيه عمل cross sections من خلال اضافته للبرنامج
2- امكانيه اضافه الخط التصميمى او بمعنى اصح (اضافة خط اخر) وليكن OGL+Ground level على سبيل المثال
3- اقترح ايضا اضافة خانه فى الجدول فى حاله وجود خطين للبروفايل تكون لحساب Diff اى الفرق بين الخطين
4- فى حالة نجاح الخاصيتين الاولى و الثانيه اقترح تزويد البرنامج بمخرجات تمثل (شيت) عن كميات حفر و ردم عند كل محطه.
عفواً مهندس احمد لو أثقلت عليك بالأقتراحات فهذا يرجع لطبيعه عملى فى الطرق و انا ايضا اريد ان اشارك معكم فى إثراء البرنامج بخواص إضافيه من شأنها ان ترضى طلبات مستخدمين البرنامج.

إجدد الشكر للمهندس أحمد فهو فخر لنا العرب جميعاً و نتمنى له التوفيق و السداد.


----------



## amunali (1 ديسمبر 2011)

عفوا هل ممكن لبرنامج land desktop 2006 العمل لويندوز 7


----------



## عزت محروس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

amunali قال:


> عفوا هل ممكن لبرنامج land desktop 2006 العمل لويندوز 7


نعم اخى الكريم اذا لم تستطيع تثبيت البرنامج من ايقونة الست اب مباشرة
قم يالضغط عليها كلك يمين ثم properties- compatibilty- run this programm in compatibilty mode of windows 7


----------



## عمدة يعقوب محمد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا يااخ ياكريم ولكن اين البرنامج ؟ مع انى ارسلت اليك Flashkey


----------



## walid elbadry (13 يناير 2012)

ما هو مفتاح الفلاشه


----------



## احمدعبد الهادي (13 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمدعبد الهادي (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## احمدعبد الهادي (13 يناير 2012)

:59: والله ما قصرت


----------



## احمدعبد الهادي (13 يناير 2012)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## احمدعبد الهادي (13 يناير 2012)

الله عليك


----------



## احمدعبد الهادي (13 يناير 2012)

عاوز احمل البرنامج


----------



## احمدعبد الهادي (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزى الله خيرا كل من مر على الموضوع أو شارك فيه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هاني العسلي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت اخي وفق الله لكل خير


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## booty123 (4 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخونا الكريم
[For Flash Memory]
tgTwrIR06p - Q3w7f9AUvI - aIzEv1wiFo - Pl3yQsBbO3 - QwB9JiPhjN
_Tzw)tH}#TV|D2!#g*iI`|Mf~m7|OC-g;,m12?*&`K?AdE
ZQnI?X9HMLhz`e7zV34-,KhW=}AOlv%b]R{qYJA~s[ia^ez<1tB2)@&|Y+0N3|^q)7TPHIhtpG5m6pNcnv_>#Fxr5*&^AdG
}!#P3g$:_2NUp_hh~n\,*Py#h<sFuU?Ehd


----------



## أسامة احمد (1 يونيو 2014)

شكرااااااا


----------



## محمدماضى (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## mino4022 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## حسن الدرمللى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم


----------



## hazem20052010 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورر مجهور رائع


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (7 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم أخ [email protected] 
أنا بعثت لك أيميل بس ما جاوبت ؟


----------



## ahdg1984 (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## محمد_gis (16 يناير 2015)

good


----------



## geno makhla (29 يناير 2015)

QivDPdxFK6L - ai1hihH1UTI - Q8Tkmkaoves - zUdtB0Nz4Ug - 1iUnB0pSZRl


----------



## يلماز موبل (11 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## الطهراني (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور أخي ...


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (15 سبتمبر 2015)

أخ العزيز أنا محتاج لهذا البرنامج - بس لابتوب مالتى windows 7 64 bit ممكن تساعدنى فى نصب هذا البرنامج 

[email protected]


----------

